# Memorable Motorcycles



## WRENCH

OK, I know some on here have/had, bikes, I've certainty had more than a few, ranging from self destructing British twins, Japanese multis, and some of Europe's finest, Guzzi's, Ducati's, and BMW's. But, there has always been the reliable everyday all weather reliable hack. Here's my favorites. (Pics from the web)

Honda XL 250 K3.

http://nippon-classic.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/19750516_Honda_XL250_2_H-37-740x357.jpg

Panther M120 650 single.










And my all time favorite, and longest ownership, and very ugly. MZ TS 250.










Standard Honda TLS front brake conversion. Long travel soft suspension, and super reliable, once the East German bearings were dumped. You can change the motor on one of these in little over half an hour. Rubber mounted engine, so no vibes, and superb handling.

What's yours ? Tell the truth. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Amplidyne

MZ ETS 250. Bought new in 1973. The one with the high handlebars, soon dumped for "flats". Great motorbike that was. I like Beeza M21s as well.

Before the MZ, a motley collection of what was cheap. Tiger Cub was one.

Had a 400 / 4. Very nice bike that was

And a Yam XS 750. Nice bike but I didn't keep it for long.

Bit later I had a very nice Suzuki T500.


----------



## BlueKnight

*My very first Beemer has to be my most memorable one. When I saw this add back in 1974 I just knew I had to have it. I had to fly to New York and pick it up from Butler & Smith who were the sole importers for North America at the time. The three day journey ride back home was like a fairy tale. I kept it for six year then bought a R100RT when I was stationed in Germany. I never looked back on the brand and had several since.*










*Skinny me in Germany ca. 1981.*


----------



## WRENCH

BlueKnight said:


> Germany ca. 1981.


 I had a R100s. Cast discs front and rear, upgraded Brembo calipers, super quality and reliable, apart from that gearbox pawl spring failing. It had the optional kickstart, and was the foulest handling thing on two wheels I've ever owned on twisty roads. A set of Koni dial a ride shocks helped. Mind you I did scrape the engine bars a couple of times. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Andy300

BlueKnight said:


>


 Wowzers !! .. I didn't know Sheldon from "the big bang theory" was a biker :tongue:


----------



## Andy300

I used one of these tanks as my only transport for a few years .. Honda CX500 .. weighed a ton, but shaft driven and just kept on going :thumbsup:


----------



## Amplidyne

Never had a CX, but I always fancied one. A mate had one and he liked it, but I think he wanted a bit more poke.

I liked that Honda 400 / 4. I'm a fairly big bloke ( a bit too big these days!) but I really prefer something with less weight.

I haven't ridden for some years now though. Seemed to me that every time I went out some idiot would have a go at putting me in a box. Not riding like a loony either.

Driving was awful down here in the SW then, and it ain't got any better since!


----------



## BlueKnight

WRENCH said:


> I had a R100s. Cast discs front and rear, upgraded Brembo calipers, super quality and reliable, apart from that gearbox pawl spring failing. It had the optional kickstart, and was the foulest handling thing on two wheels I've ever owned on twisty roads. A set of Koni dial a ride shocks helped. Mind you I did scrape the engine bars a couple of times. :laughing2dw:


 I had the optional NIVOMAT self leveling at the rear. A huge fork brace and stiffer front springs helped a lot. The bike was very stable on the autobahn even two-up. I still have nail scars on my ribs. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

BlueKnight said:


> The bike was very stable on the autobahn even two-up.


 That is most certainly the bikes true environment. Touring costal Irish roads, certainly not. My mate had nivomats on his RT, and said they were fantastic. I gave up with the BM and bought a Transalp. Which, surprisingly was about 10 mpg worse.


----------



## Turpinr

I passed my test 42 years ago today on my mate's RD200.

My RD has clip ons and a top half fairing with no indicators.

The Sunday after pasing my test my bike gave out a loud shriek and siezed up.One of the main bearings had given up.


----------



## wrenny1969

I passed my test 11 years ago.

Had two bike a

Suzuki van van 125cc

Kawasaki ER6f 650cc parallel twin

Not owned a bike now for about 8 years as never really got a chance to use it. Regret letting the van van go as it was a great bike for nipping out for a loaf of bread. Stock image below.

vanvan_125_blue_rear34_facing_left by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> I passed my test 42 years ago today on my mate's RD200.
> 
> My RD has clip ons and a top half fairing with no indicators.
> 
> The Sunday after pasing my test my bike gave out a loud shriek and siezed up.One of the main bearings had given up.


 Standard practice was to put RD 250 side panels on a 400 and frighten Bonneville's.


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> Standard practice was to put RD 250 side panels on a 400 and frighten Bonneville's.


 True, same coffin tank.Bonnie didn't need to change down for inclines though


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> Honda CX500 ..





Amplidyne said:


> Never had a CX,


 Cult bikes now.


----------



## Turpinr

My all time worst ever bike is the Suzuki RE5. Think they gave them away in the emd if you bought a B120


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> True, same coffin tank.Bonnie didn't need to change down for inclines though


 I had all three models of Bonneville. Oil in the tank, oil in the frame, and oil on the road. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr

You could always tell where they'd been parked

My RD had crankcases that split vertically like the British oil droppers.... Same result


----------



## Amplidyne

Funny, last bike I had on the road was an oil in the frame American spec (I think that's what they're called high bars and small tank) 750 Bonny, nice clean bike, and ran well but I think the engine had been "got at". Great at main road speeds, not so great round town and on the lanes. I didn't really like it that much. Heavy, tall, indifferent handling, vibration.

One of the "nicest" bikes I ever rode belonged to a mate of mine. Difficult to say what made it "nice" but it was. It was an ordinary Triumph 500 twin. Don't remember the model. It wasn't pristine or anything, but had been looked after by somebody who knew what they were doing. Ran beautifully. Smooth as anything (Really smooth and I was riding that 400 /4 then)

Said to my mate a year or two back about it, he said he wished he'd never sold it.


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> Funny, last bike I had on the road was an oil in the frame American spec (I think that's what they're called high bars and small tank) 750 Bonny, nice clean bike, and ran well but I think the engine had been "got at". Great at main road speeds, not so great round town and on the lanes. I didn't really like it that much. Heavy, tall, indifferent handling, vibration.
> 
> One of the "nicest" bikes I ever rode belonged to a mate of mine. Difficult to say what made it "nice" but it was. It was an ordinary Triumph 500 twin. Don't remember the model. It wasn't pristine or anything, but had been looked after by somebody who knew what they were doing. Ran beautifully. Smooth as anything (Really smooth and I was riding that 400 /4 then)
> 
> Said to my mate a year or two back about it, he said he wished he'd never sold it.


 The 500 Daytona looked like a smaller Bonnie.



Turpinr said:


> The 500 Daytona looked like a smaller Bonnie.


 I had a 400/4 too, one of the best ive had. Lovely handling and good on petrol

Reliable too


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> The 500 Daytona looked like a smaller Bonnie.


 This was an earlier one. A pre unit. Just an ordinary single carb job. They always said that the best vertical twins were the 500s. Apparently the bigger engines didn't balance as well.

And yes, I think on the whole I liked the 400 /4 the best out of the lot. I sold it to get the XS750, and almost immediately regretted it.

Hindsight's a wonderful thing!


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> This was an earlier one. A pre unit. Just an ordinary single carb job. They always said that the best vertical twins were the 500s. Apparently the bigger engines didn't balance as well.


 I'd still love a late 850 Commando but can't see me ever getting one.

I always liked the tiger 90's which had similar performance to the quicker jap 250's


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> I'd still love a late 850 Commando but can't see me ever getting one.
> 
> I always liked the tiger 90's which had similar performance to the quicker jap 250's


 Yeah I always fancied a Commando. Never had one. Always really wanted a 500 Velo. Again I won't have one now. Reality is I probably wouldn't use it much, and I suspect they're an arm and a leg to buy!

Sunbeam S7 as well!


----------



## Turpinr

I saw an X75 Hurricane a few years ago. The bloke had just finished it and it was bee. you tee full and worth a mint.

The only one I've ever seen

Those Sumbeams are light green arent they?


----------



## WRENCH

I posted this before, but for those of you who haven't seen it feel free to drool.


----------



## Biker

My first bike, I'll always have fond memories of this breaking down on Shap fell in the middle of winter.. I literally rode this to death.










My second bike, also mentioned on this thread, was also ridden to death. It was at the point where there was more filler than exhaust, it transpired that the exhaust would cost more than the bike was worth, I loved it none the less..

Mine, never..ever looked this good whilst I owned it.


----------



## Turpinr

Biker said:


> My first bike, I'll always have fond memories of this breaking down on Shap fell in the middle of winter.. I literally rode this to death.
> 
> 
> 
> My second bike, also mentioned on this thread, was also ridden to death. It was at the point where there was more filler than exhaust, it transpired that the exhaust would cost more than the bike was worth, I loved it none the less..
> 
> Mine, never..ever looked this good whilst I owned it.
> 
> ￼i remember those G5 250 Hondas. My mates had the earlier K4's and one had a gold G5.
> 
> The Honda i liked as i was turning 17 was the CB175. Best small big bike ever but they'd stopped making it so couldnt get a new one.
> 
> I didn't get a 400/4 till 1996 but it was worth the wait.


----------



## tixntox

One of my favourites. Strong yet very attractive (just like me!!!).


----------



## Biker

@Turpinr It was the 400/4 that first got me into bikes, my mates big brother had one. He came home one evening while we were at his house, out in the front garden, hearing the sound of it pulling up then the ticking sound as it was cooling down, coupled with 'that smell' was when I determined I was gonna be a biker. Got my G5 in 1980 as soon as I was old enough to have one, passed my test in 1981. Been riding since, had a wee spell when the kids were tiny that I couldn't afford a car and a bike so the bike was away for about 7/8 years.

Still can't really take to cars.


----------



## Turpinr

Biker said:


> @Turpinr It was the 400/4 that first got me into bikes, my mates big brother had one. He came home one evening while we were at his house, out in the front garden, hearing the sound of it pulling up then the ticking sound as it was cooling down, coupled with 'that smell' was when I determined I was gonna be a biker. Got my G5 in 1980 as soon as I was old enough to have one, passed my test in 1981. Been riding since, had a wee spell when the kids were tiny that I couldn't afford a car and a bike so the bike was away for about 7/8 years.
> 
> Still can't really take to cars


 I was hooked on the smell of gunk on my engines.

when those 400/4s came out I was on £14/week as an apprentice mechanical engineer.Getting a bike like that would have taken a pools win

.considering they had the same frame as the 250, the handling was superb, as was the riding position.

Mine was a maroon F2.


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> I saw an X75 Hurricane a few years ago. The bloke had just finished it and it was bee. you tee full and worth a mint.
> 
> The only one I've ever seen
> 
> Those Sumbeams are light green arent they?


 Yes they are green, (or at least a lot of them were). They had their faults though. Like a lot of British bikes they had problems which could have been sorted easily, but which weren't. I just like "different"

One thing about Brit bikes is that they need almost continuous fettling. You don't "service" them as much as continually maintain them. If you don't you end up with a oily horror.

Japanese bikes on the other hand are like modern cars. As long as you do the servicing at the proper intervals you just push the button and go.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Unfortunately, apart from the last one not my photos, but of the many bikes I`ve owned this admittedly odd selection stand out...

BSA M21, rigid frame, girder forks

http://www.vintagebike.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/1942-bsa-m20-3-760x570.jpg

Another M21 this time an ex-AA outfit with plunger frame & tele-forks (admittedly mine wasn`t as original as this restored example)

http://classiccars.brightwells.com/images/lots/43.jpg

Suzuki GT500

http://www.suzukicycles.org/photos/GT/GT500/1976_GT500_sne_br1_500.jpg

(I wish mine had looked that good )

Kawasaki KH250

[IMG alt="Kawasaki kh250 triple 1977 I original untouched 23k miles" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/pict/153345247859_/Kawasaki-kh250-triple-1977-I-original-untouched-23k.jpg[/IMG]

BMW R80










IMZ M66 outfit

http://racem.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Ural-m-1.jpg

KMZ Dneiper MT9 (with reverse gear)

[IMG alt="Dnepr story - B-Cozz" data-ratio="86.00"]https://b-cozz.com/wp-content/Graphics/Motos/KMZ%20Dnepr/K650.jpg[/IMG]

& solo version










& finally what, (thanks to the left overs from a rather painful condition called Complex Regional Pain Syndrome) may be my last motorcycle....

Suzuki RV125 (shown here on one of my last rides around the local countryside)









Not to everyone`s taste but I liked them :biggrin:


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> Yes they are green, (or at least a lot of them were). They had their faults though. Like a lot of British bikes they had problems which could have been sorted easily, but which weren't. I just like "different"
> 
> One thing about Brit bikes is that they need almost continuous fettling. You don't "service" them as much as continually maintain them. If you don't you end up with a oily horror.
> 
> Japanese bikes on the other hand are like modern cars. As long as you do the servicing at the proper intervals you just push the button and go.


 Jap 2 strokes were just as fragile and Kawasakis drank fuel like Boris Johnson eats cakes.

The chains and tyres went straight into the bin if you could afford it.

I had Yamaha 2 strokes and got about 40-50 mpg and about 100miles/pint of 2 stroke oil.

Then there the frames.Kawasaki again, didnt bother with them and the forks were as robust as my mountain bikes.

That said, loved all those old stokers smoke and all.

The Jap 4 stroke multis were always winners, no doubt about that.

The Honda 50 and its derivatives must bethe No.1 bikes of all time



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Unfortunately not my photos but of the many bikes I`ve owned this admittedly odd selection stand out...
> 
> BSA M21, rigid frame, girder forks
> 
> 
> 
> Another M21 this time an Ex-AA with plunger frame & tele-forks
> 
> 
> 
> Suzuki GT500
> 
> 
> 
> (I wish mine had looked that good )
> 
> Kawasaki KH250
> 
> 
> 
> BMW R80
> 
> 
> 
> IMZ M66 outfit
> 
> 
> 
> KMZ Dneiper MT9 (with reverse gear)
> 
> 
> 
> & solo version
> 
> 
> 
> & finally what, (thanks to the left overs from a rather painful condition called Complex Regional Pain Syndrome) may be my last motorcycle
> 
> Suzuki RV125 (shown here on one of my last rides around the local countryside)
> 
> 
> View attachment 13114
> 
> 
> Not to everyone`s taste but I liked them :biggrin:


 Bothe the GT500 and the KH250 were just pale tamer versions of the T500 and the S1a 250.

I always thought the T500 was a big T250 Hustler and vastly underrated


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> I was hooked on the smell of gunk on my engines.
> 
> when those 400/4s came out I was on £14/week as an apprentice mechanical engineer.Getting a bike like that would have taken a pools win
> 
> .considering they had the same frame as the 250, the handling was superb, as was the riding position.
> 
> Mine was a maroon F2.


 I was still an apprentice electrician in industry in '75 when they came out first. Saw one in a dealer's window and fell in love.

We'd not long had quite a big pay rise then. Something to do with apprentices being underpaid for some time. We had some back pay as well.

IIRC, pay went from around £15 a week to over £20. I got the Honda on the drip on the strength of that.

Got "made up" to electrician not that long after.

Inflation was so bad back then that you needed a pay rise every week!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Turpinr said:


> Bothe the GT500 and the KH250 were just pale tamer versions of the T500 and the S1a 250.
> 
> I always thought the T500 was a big T250 Hustler and vastly underrated


 You`ll get no argument from me on that but I still liked them :biggrin:


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> I was still an apprentice electrician in industry in '75 when they came out first. Saw one in a dealer's window and fell in love.
> 
> We'd not long had quite a big pay rise then. Something to do with apprentices being underpaid for some time. We had some back pay as well.
> 
> IIRC, pay went from around £15 a week to over £20. I got the Honda on the drip on the strength of that.
> 
> Got "made up" to electrician not that long after.
> 
> Inflation was so bad back then that you needed a pay rise every week!


 I didn't come out of my time till 1978 so lived like a pauper till then

In 1979 we had a national engineering strike to get £80 minimum weekly wage and upgraded pay for apprentices.

When my 200 yam needed new brushes they were £14 a pair and my 18 year old wages were £18, enough to make you week. Set of points were £14 too.... Ford Cortina 10 bob :angry:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ll get no argument from me on that but I still liked them :biggrin:


 Cheers, those old bikes are still head turners


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> Jap 2 strokes were just as fragile and Kawasakis drank fuel like Boris Johnson eats cakes.
> 
> The chains and tyres went straight into the bin if you could afford it.
> 
> I had Yamaha 2 strokes and got about 40-50 mpg and about 100miles/pint of 2 stroke oil.
> 
> Then there the frames.Kawasaki again, didnt bother with them and the forks were as robust as my mountain bikes.
> 
> That said, loved all those old stokers smoke and all.
> 
> The Jap 4 stroke multis were always winners, no doubt about that.
> 
> The Honda 50 and its derivatives must bethe No.1 bikes of all time
> 
> Bothe the GT500 and the KH250 were just pale tamer versions of the T500 and the S1a 250.
> 
> I always thought the T500 was a big T250 Hustler and vastly underrated


 It's 'cos we all treated the throttle as an "on / off" switch. You had to keep an eye on the timing. My T500 had been fitted with electronic ignition, but that went dicky and I went back to points and regular timing checks to save holes int he pistons. Fast though! Good fun.

Missus had a KH 250 just like that one. If it hadn't had the original engine numbers I'd have sworn somebody had sneaked a 350 in there!

I remember reading the original road test on the 500 Kawa, and they were blown away by the performance.


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> It's 'cos we all treated the throttle as an "on / off" switch. You had to keep an eye on the timing. My T500 had been fitted with electronic ignition, but that went dicky and I went back to points and regular timing checks to save holes int he pistons. Fast though! Good fun.
> 
> Missus had a KH 250 just like that one. If it hadn't had the original engine numbers I'd have sworn somebody had sneaked a 350 in there!
> 
> I remember reading the original road test on the 500 Kawa, and they were blown away by the performance.


 This would eat Jap 2 strokes for breakfast...... Well it was just as smoky :laugh:









One of my mates had an early S1a on a k or l plate and it had been really quick but i was two up one night on my YDS7 and his was flat out at 80 mph.

Then the next one (S1b) came out with a green tank and that was a stunning bike but a bit tamer.

By the time the KH came out they'd lost their wild side and even had a disc brake


----------



## Turpinr

At the bottom, S1a. S1b above


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> This would eat Jap 2 strokes for breakfast...... Well it was just as smoky :laugh:


 "Sparrers" we used to call them. And the one with the fairing was a "Bleeder" :biggrin:

I never had one, but I think most of them suffered badly from the on /off throttle thing, and being generally thrashed!


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> "Sparrers" we used to call them. And the one with the fairing was a "Bleeder" :biggrin:
> 
> I never had one, but I think most of them suffered badly from the on /off throttle thing, and being generally thrashed!





Amplidyne said:


> "Sparrers" we used to call them. And the one with the fairing was a "Bleeder" :biggrin:
> 
> I never had one, but I think most of them suffered badly from the on /off throttle thing, and being generally thrashed!


 They were certainly different and mine went first kick every time.


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> They were certainly different and mine went first kick every time.


 They were popular enough. Another potential world beater lost by lack of development and investment.

Ariel made good quality bikes.


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> They were popular enough. Another potential world beater lost by lack of development and investment.
> 
> Ariel made good quality bikes.


 The story of Britain's motorcycle industry, lack of investment

This one is like my 400/4


----------



## Amplidyne

Mine was the earlier one. With the rear footrests mounted on the swinging arm!


----------



## Turpinr

Amplidyne said:


> Mine was the earlier one. With the rear footrests mounted on the swinging arm!


 I wanted the blue one


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> I wanted the blue one


 I ordered the blue one. That's the one I'd seen. They delivered the red one. Or that's what they told me. I took it.

Had it through the Summer of '76. Great times! Met my missus then.


----------



## Turpinr

I went to a classic bike show not long after I'd put those waterfall pipes on mine plus the mudguards and mirrors

I hadn't realised how popular they were with women because they're not very tall.

I got a couple of offers for it and actually came out even when i sold it. What i'd paid plus the exhaust and other chrome work and one coil.

Best handling Jap bike I've ever been on and that includes newer ones


----------



## Biker

Top porn in here..

Just sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## Amplidyne

Turpinr said:


> I went to a classic bike show not long after I'd put those waterfall pipes on mine plus the mudguards and mirrors
> 
> I hadn't realised how popular they were with women because they're not very tall.
> 
> I got a couple of offers for it and actually came out even when i sold it. What i'd paid plus the exhaust and other chrome work and one coil.
> 
> Best handling Jap bike I've ever been on and that includes newer ones


 I don't know what really modern bikes are like but they were getting too tall at one time. Both that XS750, and the Bonny were tall for me, and I'm 6ft.

My wife had a job kickstarting that KH 250, and a friend kindly lent her a nearly new Kawasaki 250 LTD to take her test on.


----------



## WRENCH

I know it would be a huge mistake, but I would like a Chang Jiang CJ 750. They'll do about 55mph and the main bearings are good for 40 mph.


----------



## Amplidyne

WRENCH said:


> I know it would be a huge mistake, but I would like a Chang Jiang CJ 750. They'll do about 55mph and the main bearings are good for 40 mph.


 Being as our roads are slowly deteriorating into 3rd world cart tracks, I can see something like this being useful!

I've not seen these, I always fancied a Ural, what was the one with the sidecar wheel drive called? Was it a "Dnieper"?

Apparently you could get all sorts of accessories for these back in the Soviet era. IIRC there was a road test in one of the magazines, adn they said you could get a plough, and a circular saw amongst other things. I think you dropped the back wheel and used the hub it as a PTO somehow for the saw etc.


----------



## BlueKnight

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Unfortunately, apart from the last one not my photos, but of the many bikes I`ve owned this admittedly odd selection stand out...
> 
> BMW R80


 With the 'famous' Krauser saddlebags...Known to detach at speed no greater than a brisk walk. I think bungee cords were invented a few days after BMW decided to fit those bags on the bike. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Amplidyne said:


> I always fancied a Ural


 He he he.


----------



## Amplidyne

WRENCH said:


> He he he.


 They must have filmed that on some of the roads around here!

Now lets see somebody do that on a "normal" bike!


----------



## Biker

I also have always wanted a Ural, either the Dalesman, the Gear-Up, or the Red October.

They are on my permanent watch list on't bay

summat like..


----------



## WRENCH

I love these things, and have been my transport for the last two decades and more.






And you can buy one of these


----------



## BondandBigM

Coincidentally and for no reason this company popped up earlier on google when I was browsing

https://muttmotorcycles.com/pages/hilts-mutt

Looks kind of interesting even if they are Chinese and fettled by some beardy blokes in the Black Country.


----------



## Turpinr

BondandBigM said:


> Coincidentally and for no reason this company popped up earlier on google when I was browsing
> 
> https://muttmotorcycles.com/pages/hilts-mutt
> 
> Looks kind of interesting even if they are Chinese and fettled by some beardy blokes in the Black Country.


 Forks look a bit odd?


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Coincidentally and for no reason this company popped up earlier on google when I was browsing
> 
> https://muttmotorcycles.com/pages/hilts-mutt
> 
> Looks kind of interesting even if they are Chinese and fettled by some beardy blokes in the Black Country.


 There are a couple of dealers near me sell them. They look OK, but the Jury is still out on the Chinese mechanical quality and longevity. Bearings especially.

Aaaaa, I've just seen the price. :jawdrop1:


----------



## Omegamaniac

Had a couple of Eastern European bikes in the early days of riding. A CZ 125 and a Jawa 350 twin with Velorex sidecar. Passed my test and had a very happy few years on a BMW R60/6, R80RT Monoshock, then a K75.

Little break for 4 years as the ex wife did'nt think we needed a car and bike when the kids were little. Once she was the ex wife I ended up with 2 bikes at once, a Honda CH250 Spacey scooter and a Suzuki RF600

Loved that Spacy ,was a hoot to ride. Went a bit bigger after that with an FJ1200, great in a straight line, crap in the twisties. 2000 BMW R1100RT followed, absolutely loved that bike. Just couldn't stomach the £100 plus per hour service charges

Susuki V Strom 1000 followed for the next 4/5 years, a big old bus but great for two up

Kawasaki san has had my money for the last 3 bikes, with the Versys 650.

Got a Versys 650 GT SE as my daily transport, a little Virago 535 as a project and a Moto Guzzi Cali 3












WRENCH said:


> There are a couple of dealers near me sell them. They look OK, but the Jury is still out on the Chinese mechanical quality and longevity. Bearings especially.
> 
> Aaaaa, I've just seen the price. :jawdrop1:


 There is a dealer for Mutt nearby. I'd be wary of shelling out a few grand on a suspect Chinese bike


----------



## Omegamaniac

@Biker you can get a lot of bike for the £15k that a Ural costs



BlueKnight said:


> With the 'famous' Krauser saddlebags...Known to detach at speed no greater than a brisk walk. I think bungee cords were invented a few days after BMW decided to fit those bags on the bike. :laugh:


 BlueKnight I lost a Krauser on the M40 motorway near Oxford on my R60/6. Luckily it was the left one and it ended up on the grass rather than being hit by a car or truck


----------



## Biker

Omegamaniac said:


> @Biker you can get a lot of bike for the £15k that a Ural costs


 I know but there is just something about them, I have wanted one for years, I keep scoping second hand ones on the Bay.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Turpinr said:


> At the bottom, S1a. S1b above


 I have to say I prefer the looks of the S1b


----------



## Turpinr

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have to say I prefer the looks of the S1b


 So did I Kickstart was in an odd position i remember, and the choke


----------



## WRENCH

Omegamaniac said:


> Got a Versys 650 GT SE


 A few friends have gone for the 300, and love them. Possibly not the ideal bike for flat out autobahn cruising but near perfect for highland roads.










I had a KLE 500 as a commuter, the quality of the paint was appalling, and adjusting the pre-load on the rear shock was a circus act, but mechanically it was unbreakable.










At the same time I had the KLE, I owned a CCM R30, the "darling" of the UK motorcycle press. The Kawasaki would beat it hands down on everything apart from breaking.


----------



## Omegamaniac

@WRENCH the Versys 300X wouldn't move with my fat arse on it. I've ridden the Ninja 300 and it felt slower than my son's 125.

as for the CCM, a mate had one and it spent more time in the workshop.Was a hoot to ride though.

The Mrs had a gpz 500 with the same engine as the KLE500


----------



## WRENCH

Omegamaniac said:


> as for the CCM, a mate had one and it spent more time in the workshop.


 I bought mine from a guy who had nothing but trouble in the first 600 miles from new. I stripped it, rewired it, and it never gave any problems. Mine had the Suzuki Freewind motor, and suffered from carb icing. The earlier bikes had Rotax motors,which were highly tuneable, and much better. I previously owned an Aprillia Tuareg which had a Rotax in it, and it was way quicker.


----------



## WRENCH

Omegamaniac said:


> @Biker you can get a lot of bike for the £15k that a Ural costs





Biker said:


> I also have always wanted a Ural, either the Dalesman, the Gear-Up, or the Red October.
> 
> They are on my permanent watch list on't bay
> 
> summat like..


 Ooyah. I've just checked the price. These things used to be super cheap. Better getting an old BM twin shock and sticking a low geared bevel drive on it, a sidecar, then chuck some olive drab paint on.

Anyway, out of the two (Ural/Dnepr) the older Dnepr's are a nicer smoother ride, and they've got plain big ends as opposed to rollers on the Urals, so when the cranks eventually need fixing its a lot cheaper and easier. The engine internals are relatively straight forward to upgrade, and unless its changed, there are some really helpful and knowledgeable guys in the owners club. The Dnepr K750 side valve would be my choice. Fuel consumption is pretty poor though.


----------



## Biker

That Dniepr is also the same engine as used in the Chinese Chiang-Jang I think.

And yeah I know, crazy prices for 1930's design and thechnology


----------



## BonZa

I've had several motorbikes over the years, but my favourite is the current steed that I bought new in 2007

a Triumph Bonneville T100 that I have slowly modded to a cafe racer style so now it looks like a Thruxton

been an incredibly reliable bike, do all my own maintenance and has taken me on many a good trip. currently have clocked up over 130,000 kilometres

this is it six months ago, winter where I live


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> That Dniepr is also the same engine as used in the Chinese Chiang-Jang I think.
> 
> And yeah I know, crazy prices for 1930's design and thechnology


 The later 650's have the "high cam" overhead valve engines.










Which BMW changed to the cam and push rods on the underside, which cuts down on mechanical noise.


----------



## Andy300

WRENCH said:


> A few friends have gone for the 300, and love them. Possibly not the ideal bike for flat out autobahn cruising but near perfect for highland roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a KLE 500 as a commuter, the quality of the paint was appalling, and adjusting the pre-load on the rear shock was a circus act, but mechanically it was unbreakable.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time I had the KLE, I owned a CCM R30, the "darling" of the UK motorcycle press. The Kawasaki would beat it hands down on everything apart from breaking.


 If its Supermoto you like, you'd have loved my KTM :thumbsup: .. very special bike, SXS 540 motor, and SXS just about everything else really (for those who don't know, SXS equipment is KTM's Factory race stuff, and cost's an absolute fortune!) .. this thing was FAST! (front lifted off the throttle in 4th!)










This was another of my personal, very memorable bikes .. and also an absolute weapon! Stan Stephens stage3 tuned, 1993 RGV250P


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> If its Supermoto you like, you'd have loved my KTM :thumbsup: .. very special bike, SXS 540 motor, and SXS just about everything else really (for those who don't know, SXS equipment is KTM's Factory race stuff, and cost's an absolute fortune!) .. this thing was FAST! (front lifted off the throttle in 4th!)


 My mates had early 640 Duke's and they were quick, but for real insanity try a road legal Honda CR 500.


----------



## Biker

BonZa said:


> I've had several motorbikes over the years, but my favourite is the current steed that I bought new in 2007
> 
> a Triumph Bonneville T100 that I have slowly modded to a cafe racer style so now it looks like a Thruxton
> 
> been an incredibly reliable bike, do all my own maintenance and has taken me on many a good trip. currently have clocked up over 130,000 kilometres
> 
> this is it six months ago, winter where I live


 How do those BE Mirrors deal with vibrations?


----------



## Turpinr

Biker said:


> How do those BE Mirrors deal with vibrations?


 They wouldnt have coped on the original Bonnie. 



Andy300 said:


> If its Supermoto you like, you'd have loved my KTM :thumbsup: .. very special bike, SXS 540 motor, and SXS just about everything else really (for those who don't know, SXS equipment is KTM's Factory race stuff, and cost's an absolute fortune!) .. this thing was FAST! (front lifted off the throttle in 4th!)
> 
> 
> 
> This was another of my personal, very memorable bikes .. and also an absolute weapon! Stan Stephens stage3 tuned, 1993 RGV250P


 I had a go on an RGV250 in the 90's, 20 after the last 250 2 stroke I'd been on.

To say i was shocked was a hooooooge understatement, as the bars came up and my stomach dropped.

Same thing happened when i sold a 400/4 and got an NC24, bars up, stomach down :sign_wtf:


----------



## vinn

cx500, Aeriel square four, and Harley knuckle head 80. vin


----------



## chris l

AFU 64B

My Ariel Leader; I loved that bike...


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> How do those BE Mirrors deal with vibrations?


 Hammer a cork down the bars, then fill up the space with loose lead shot and it works, even on the old rattlers. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight

WRENCH said:


> Which BMW changed to the cam and push rods on the underside, which cuts down on mechanical noise.


 *In 2010, they introduced the even quieter chain driven overhead cams oil head. That's what I have in mine. In 2014 with the water cooling jackets, it was even quieter but doesn't really sound like a Boxer anymore. But then again, the two 'bricks' flat four I had ( 1985 and 1992) sounded more like a Japanese sewing machines * :huh:


----------



## Turpinr

chris l said:


> AFU 64B
> 
> My Ariel Leader; I loved that bike...


 I had a mustard Arrow, loved that too


----------



## WRENCH

BlueKnight said:


> *But then again, the two 'bricks' flat four I had ( 1985 and 1992) sounded more like a Japanese sewing machines * :huh:


 They weren't really very nice.

I had Norton Commando "open" peashooter silencers on my R100 S and it sounded gorgeous.

Always wanted a Douglas,










but I'll stay with my Enfield plodder. Had enough bikes, and its good to have something simple and not too precious. :thumbsup:


----------



## BonZa

Biker said:


> How do those BE Mirrors deal with vibrations?


 hasn't been an issue. it had Mickey Mouse mirrors at first, but I can see better with these


----------



## Andy300

WRENCH said:


> My mates had early 640 Duke's and they were quick, but for real insanity try a road legal Honda CR 500.


 The 640 was woefully underpowered in relation to its weight, which in SuMo terms was heavy, and meant it stayed firmly in the "road supermoto" bracket, something like mine was very similar to the likes of a CR500/KX500, I really do miss it :tumbleweed:


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> The 640 was woefully underpowered in relation to its weight, which in SuMo terms was heavy, and meant it stayed firmly in the "road supermoto" bracket, something like mine was very similar to the likes of a CR500/KX500, I really do miss it :tumbleweed:


 My mates brother has an Aprillia SXV550










Its pretty extreme, as is the service schedule. If used in anger, new pistons after 60 hours.


----------



## Andy300

Turpinr said:


> They wouldnt have coped on the original Bonnie.
> 
> I had a go on an RGV250 in the 90's, 20 after the last 250 2 stroke I'd been on.
> 
> To say i was shocked was a hooooooge understatement, as the bars came up and my stomach dropped.
> 
> Same thing happened when i sold a 400/4 and got an NC24, bars up, stomach down :sign_wtf:


 I remember getting the barrels back from Stan Stephens and putting the motor back together until 3am .. getting about 2hrs sleep then spending another couple of hours getting it running properly, then out on it and back in repeatedly, starting the heat cycling for the racing run-in, eventually, after 4-500miles of gradual heat cycling and cooling of the newly tuned bits, I let her rip! ............. JEEEEEEESUS! I thought the clutch was slipping at first, but it wasn't! once the power valves opened at around 7000rpm, it was just a wall of pure 2 stroke power!! and was a feeling, sound, and smell that will stay with me forever :notworthy:


----------



## Andy300

WRENCH said:


> My mates brother has an Aprillia SXV550
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty extreme, as is the service schedule. If used in anger, new pistons after 60 hours.


 Now ya talkin, I know lads who race SXV's, and yes, they are ballistic, and the sound they make with decent pipes on is incredible :thumbs_up: .. just a shame the early motors were made of cheese!

I seriously considered getting gone, as I had a Prilla dealer 2mile from my house at the time, but the head mechanic put me off them for the above reason


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> Now ya talkin, I know lads who race SXV's, and yes, they are ballistic, and the sound they make with decent pipes on is incredible :thumbs_up: .. just a shame the early motors were made of cheese!
> 
> I seriously considered getting gone, as I had a Prilla dealer 2mile from my house at the time, but the head mechanic put me off them for the above reason


 How about a supercharged JAWA with nitrous.


----------



## Big Vern

My current collection:-


----------



## WRENCH

Big Vern said:


> My current collection:-


 Love this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Vern

This was one of my favourites


----------



## BlueKnight

*My first 'Brick', 1985 K100RT. *

*Taking a break ca. 1987 somewhere...*










*My second 'Brick', 1992 RS.*

*Motel in Sebring Florida on our way back from Key West ca. June 1993.*


----------



## Robden

Back in the 70s. 9 o'clock Saturday morning picked up, a new to me, "Triumph Bonny."

8 o'clock Saturday night, me and my sister were in hospital, after T-boning a car that did a u-turn straight in front of us.....Couldn't/never rode that bike again.


----------



## BlueKnight

*In 2002, I saw the light and returned to the Boxers. Never looked back and bought a few since.*


----------



## Wheelnut69

Another BMW boxer fan here - superb grunty torquey engines


----------



## Andy300

Big Vern said:


> This was one of my favourites


 That is very nice .. always wanted an SE in the KTM days of my biking past :thumbs_up:


----------



## JDMdenon

Here is one of my projects that I guess you could say is 'memorable' to some blokes...... Yamaha FS1-E 74'










And before any rivet counters comment, yes, its a slightly wrong shade (in the process of getting sorted) and yes its got the wrong seat.


----------



## WRENCH

1930's Henderson Streamliner if my "numbers" come up.


----------



## stats007

I currently have a Honda VFR750FK and a Triumph T595.

Most memorable a Ducati ST4S but that's because someone pulled out in front of me and wrote it off.


----------



## Biker

Well, *sniff* my Spyder has had to go back to the main dealer as the power steering unit has gone west! Not even a year old! But let's think about this, power steering? Why?!?!

What a PITA


----------



## WRENCH

Anyone who has "misbehaved" on a motorcycle will know all about Suzukis of old. This is for sale in Zurich. Look closely and you'd see all the mods. There's a Hayabusa motor behind the fairing as well.


----------



## WRENCH

A bit of 1920's /30'sstyle.


----------



## Andy300

WRENCH said:


> Anyone who has "misbehaved" on a motorcycle will know all about Suzukis of old. This is for sale in Zurich. Look closely and you'd see all the mods. There's a Hayabusa motor behind the fairing as well.


 That is a right mash-up! .. very appealing tho to us "Suzi" owners with a knowledge of the past :teethsmile:

First looking at the pic I thought to myself "I never knew Brembo made six pots" :laugh: .. and the fork decal reminded me of an Ohlin's sticker I had on my RGV that looked spot on like the proper one, but when you looked closer, it actually read "Oshit" ... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> First﻿ l﻿ooking at the pic I thought to myself "I never knew Brembo made six pots" :laugh: .. and the fork decal reminded me of an Ohlin's sticker I had on my RGV that looked spot on like the proper one, but wh﻿en you looked c﻿loser, it a﻿ctually read﻿ "Os﻿h﻿i﻿t"


 It's a "play in words" . :laughing2dw:

The converted brakes are re-named 'Bremse' ,the word for brakes, in German, instead of Brembo. Instead of Öhlins the forks are re-branded as 'Öhldrin' which is a play on Swedish that means 'oil inside' .


----------



## Andy300

WRENCH said:


> It's a "play in words" . :laughing2dw:


 Yeah I spotted that straight away mate .. that's why I mentioned the Ohlins look-a-like stickers I had :laugh:

A bit like the Chinese radial master cylinders you can get on the Bay called "Blembo" for a fraction of the cost of the real thing :laugh: but made of that rare precious metal known as "Chineseium" :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> Yeah I spotted that straight away mate .. that's why I mentioned the Ohlins look-a-like stickers I had :laugh:
> 
> A bit like the Chinese radial master cylinders you can get on the Bay called "Blembo" for a fraction of the cost of the real thing :laugh: but made of that rare precious metal known as "Chineseium" :laugh:


 I'm saying nothing. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

I think riding this would be an experience to remember.










They hit 170 mph in this guise.


----------



## Biker

Parked next to this wee peach in Oban yesterday..


----------



## WRENCH

One bike I always come back to is the "Floyd Clymer" Interceptor. The Indian badge sadly applies to the American Indian motorcycle company, and the power unit/transmission is the old British built 750 units. The rest is a mixture of stuff coming from Italy etc etc. One of the prettiest bikes of the era, but then I am biased.










The only thing that "spoiled" these bikes was the gear box, four speed, that had a massive jump between 3rd and 4th gear, but this can now be rectified by replacing it with a new independently manufactured close ratio five speed. The UK built Interceptors, were beautifully turned out as well, and in the performance stakes more than capable against the competition, Triumph, BSA, Norton, at all.










The new Indian built Interceptor will be available shortly,










It will be interesting to see how they compete in today's overcrowded market. The Indian bikes get a lot of serious slagging, but with well over 200,000 miles under my belt on them, relatively trouble free, they can't be that bad.

And Steve Linsdell doesn't do too Bad at the Isle of Mann at 140 mph.










http://www.bikesportnews.com/news/news-detail/2017-classic-tt-linsdell-achieves-140mph-royal-enfield-dream


----------



## BondandBigM

Remember when you could walk into a showroom buy something like this and thrash about on a provisional licence with no training or lessons at all










 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Biker

Yip my first ride was a 250 on a provisional


----------



## vinn

the original Indian went out of business many years ago. the name was hung on all sorts of cheep bikes. "Clymer" was a repair manual for Harleys and Indians in the 40s. I wish I had kept some of the vintage bikes I rode. vin


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Yip my first ride was a 250 on a provisional


 I was naughty. Triumph T110 at fourteen. When the fastest police car in the area was a Vauxhall Victor. :laughing2dw: How totally irresponsible, but exceptional fun.


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> Yip my first ride was a 250 on a provisional


----------



## Steve D UK

I remember when I was a 17 year old apprentice and was riding a FS1E, my mechanic let me have a go of his brand new Suzuki 380GT. Puny by today's standards but it frightened the s**t out of me at the time. He must have had great faith in me or been completely stupid!


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


>


 Got a mate who still has a couple of those, I could never afford one as they were new out when I started, mine was an old Honda CB250G5


----------



## WRENCH

These things still are the "Kings". Rare and now very expensive for a good one.


----------



## WRENCH

Always wanted an original, but too slow and expensive now. So I went to have a look at the 2018 improved model, wow !










it's not as small as it looks, and the seating position is not in the least cramped, and I'm 6ft. Only problem, solo saddle, so no perch for Madame, which would cause no end of friction. :angry:


----------



## Badman67

Absolutely love bikes! Very much liking the new craze for Cafe Racing modern bikes in the Norton style. When I was a teenager my Dad was into restoring vintage bikes. He was a clever guy with lots of hobbies where one interest turned into another. Model engineering followed motorcycles for example. Was such a good time having these fantastic machines laid about. He started with a very eary French flat tanker by a manufacturer called "Favour" . Belt drive with a cone shaped pulley at drive end in two parts that could be screwed in or out to give different gearings! Ingenious. Then a similarly early BSA flatty. Three Sunbeam 350's! They were I think round the 1936 Mark. Cafe racer BSA c15. Couple of Bantams. Two Clyno from early 1900. One was ex MOD and had originally been issued with a sidecar mounted Vickers machine gun. Strange that these bikes came back from WW1 and were sold on to the public having spent their beginnings as killing machines. I love bike as I say but I would never have one. I'm just so incompetent and air headed it would end badly ha. Very much love the design and history of vintage machines.


----------



## WRENCH

Badman67 said:


> French﻿﻿﻿ flat tank﻿er ﻿by a ﻿manu﻿fac﻿turer ca﻿lled "﻿F﻿av﻿o﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿u﻿﻿﻿﻿r"


 Health and safety didn't seem to be of concern in their advertising campaign. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr

Steve D UK said:


> I remember when I was a 17 year old apprentice and was riding a FS1E, my mechanic let me have a go of his brand new Suzuki 380GT. Puny by today's standards but it frightened the s**t out of me at the time. He must have had great faith in me or been completely stupid!


 The 380 had a digital gear indicator between the clocks which looked really hitec at the time.... Sigh!!!!


----------



## vinn

vinn said:


> the original Indian went out of business many years ago. the name was hung on all sorts of cheep bikes. "Clymer" was a repair manual for Harleys and Indians in the 40s. I wish I had kept some of the vintage bikes I rode. vin


 Harley Davidson put the Indian bikes out of busines long ago. the name Indian was built around the world including UK. not USA ! i'll bet some were made out of "CHINESIUM". I don't know what the new Harleys are made of now BUT, here is the latest news; Trump is driving Harley out of USA with his suggested export tax - good riddance. I have had good Harleys, there never "a good Indian" motorcycle. vin


----------



## WRENCH

vinn said:


> the﻿ na﻿me Indian was built around the world including UK. not USA !


 Do you mean this ?

"Brockhouse Engineering acquired the rights to the Indian name after Indian went under in 1953. From 1955 through 1960, they imported English Royal Enfield motorcycles, mildly customized them in the United States, and sold them as Indians. Almost all Royal Enfield models had a corresponding Indian model in the US. The models were Indian Chief, Trailblazer, Apache (all three were 700 cc twins), Tomahawk (500 cc twin), Woodsman (500 cc single), Westerner (500 cc single), Hounds Arrow (250 cc single), Fire Arrow (250 cc single), Lance (150 cc 2-stroke single) and a 3-wheeled Patrol Car (350 cc single).

In 1960, the Indian name was bought by AMC of the UK. Royal Enfield being their competition, they abruptly stopped all Enfield-based Indian models except the 700 cc Chief. Their plan was to sell Matchless and AJS motorcycles badged as Indians. However, the venture ended when AMC itself went into liquidation in 1962."


----------



## Faze

I've had loads of bikes over the years, I don't have a car licence

I started riding in 1979 I think, with a Yamaha YB100 and had all the desirable bikes today, XT's, LC's YPVS's GS's Big CB's, and the like. I would love another CB900F.

But the one I miss the most is this streetfighter GSXR1100










The bikes I have now, are a bit more sedate


----------



## vinn

WRENCH said:


> Do you mean this ?
> 
> "Brockhouse Engineering acquired the rights to the Indian name after Indian went under in 1953. From 1955 through 1960, they imported English Royal Enfield motorcycles, mildly customized them in the United States, and sold them as Indians. Almost all Royal Enfield models had a corresponding Indian model in the US. The models were Indian Chief, Trailblazer, Apache (all three were 700 cc twins), Tomahawk (500 cc twin), Woodsman (500 cc single), Westerner (500 cc single), Hounds Arrow (250 cc single), Fire Arrow (250 cc single), Lance (150 cc 2-stroke single) and a 3-wheeled Patrol Car (350 cc single).
> 
> In 1960, the Indian name was bought by AMC of the UK. Royal Enfield being their competition, they abruptly stopped all Enfield-based Indian models except the 700 cc Chief. Their plan was to sell Matchless and AJS motorcycles badged as Indians. However, the venture ended when AMC itself went into liquidation in 1962."


 the indian I am refuring to was made in the USA and popular in the 1920s' all iron. famous for the "hill climbs". till the ariel square 4 was imported, for - hill climbs. vin


----------



## vinn

vinn said:


> the indian I am refuring to was made in the USA and popular in the 1920s' all iron. famous for the "hill climbs". till the ariel square 4 was imported, for - hill climbs. vin


 yes; the last Indian was made for the army, a boxer style eng. with shaft drive for the desert war in the 40s. the project was to out do the German BMW with side car, it did not pan out, but, Harley had done, years before, with a .50 cal. machinegun mounted in the side car to chase Poncho Villa who was on horse back.! in ww11, Harley Davidson was busy sending small [45 c.i.] courier bikes to "the allies" and big 80 c.l. for the highway police because some 1939 cars were reaching 100 mph. vin


----------



## RSR934

Faze said:


> I've had loads of bikes over the years, I don't have a car licence
> 
> I started riding in 1979 I think, with a Yamaha YB100 and had all the desirable bikes today, XT's, LC's YPVS's GS's Big CB's, and the like. I would love another CB900F.
> 
> But the one I miss the most is this streetfighter GSXR1100
> 
> 
> 
> The bikes I have now, are a bit more sedate


 Your other bikes look practical, but that gixxer is lovely.


----------



## WRENCH

Not bad for a "factory custom".










:hmmm9uh:

Chinese motor though. Hmm.


----------



## WRENCH

Here's a couple of decent and useable car engined conversions.I


----------



## vinn

Andy300 said:


> I used one of these tanks as my only transport for a few years .. Honda CX500 .. weighed a ton, but shaft driven and just kept on going :thumbsup:


 and water cooled, i have one of these and its brother the honda silver wing. weight? - about halve of a harley knuckel head. vin


----------



## BondandBigM

Whilst some of you hard core boys will disagree surely this was one of the first genuine exotic Super Bikes

I almost bought on just to stick in the corner of my living room and look at it.










My mate has one of these. There were a few Jap engined derivatives but his has the Duke engine.










On close inspection it's a work of art, the fit and finish is superb.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Whilst﻿﻿﻿ some of you hard core boys will disagree surely this was one of the first genuine exotic Super Bi﻿ke﻿s﻿﻿﻿﻿


 Correction, this was. The perfect no compromise exercise in style and function. Extra power could have been had without the bends in the exhaust, but it would have looked horrible. The handling on these is amazing, and power out of corners is mental. If you don't know what you're doing, down shifting, and getting the revs wrong, you'd lock up the back wheel, and they're high maintenance.










Predecessor wasn't too shabby either,










£130000 spare, and I'd have this though.


----------



## Stan

I loved my MZ TS 150 and TS 250 Supa 5. Great bikes, old school but easily improved.

I wish I had a "mint" one, even decades on.

There is something that the British like about honest, simplistic motorcycles it seems. Just my observation. :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Correction, this was. The perfect no compromise exercise in style and function. Extra power could have been had without the bends in the exhaust, but it would have looked horrible. The handling on these is amazing, and power out of corners is mental. If you don't know what you're doing, down shifting, and getting the revs wrong, you'd lock up the back wheel, and they're high maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predecessor wasn't too shabby either,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £130000 spare, and I'd have this though.


 Or

The predecessor of the predecessor

He has one of these tucked away at the back of his shed as well


----------



## WRENCH

@BondandBigM Bimota, are interesting in a lot of their design concepts, and one of the few that still push hub centre steering,



















Nothing new through, as seen on this 1929 Majestic.










Ducati's claim to fame is the "Desmo" head.

Joe Potts from Bellshill was building these in the 1950's, the heads and cam boxes were cast at Rolls Royce at Hillington.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM Bimota, are interesting in a lot of their design concepts, and one of the few that still push hub centre steering,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new through, as seen on this 1929 Majestic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ducati's claim to fame is the "Desmo" head.
> 
> Joe Potts from Bellshill was building these in the 1950's, the heads and cam boxes were cast at Rolls Royce at Hillington.


 Interesting

His Bimota is a thing of beauty, some of the small details and machined parts are superbly made.

What about the predecessor of the predecessor of the predecessor.










http://www.bikeexif.com/mike-hailwood-replica-revival


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> What﻿ ﻿about the predecessor of the predecessor of the predecessor﻿. ﻿


 70's and 80's, Italian design at its finest.




























I had one of these and it was superb as long as you unloaded WD40 on the electrics with great regularity, and took all the engine mount bolts out the day you got it, and covered them in copper slip.










One I would still like,


----------



## WRENCH

Stan said:


> I loved my MZ TS 150 and TS 250 Supa 5. Great bikes, old school but easily improved.
> 
> I wish I had a "mint" one, even decades on.
> 
> There is something that the British like about honest, simplistic motorcycles it seems. Just my observation. :wink:


 Always, for day to day transport, MZ and latterly Royal Enfields, have been my choice, especially Enfield, because no one has a spares back up that even comes close. (Hitchcocks Solihull), and, once you get an Enfield sorted out, they don't give much borher.


----------



## WRENCH

Two of my favourite "long haul" bikes.

bought one of these new when they first came out,










but this was my favourite,










the Aprillia had some parts common to the early BMW, Funduro, and an air cooled 560 Rotax motor, both dry sump and super reliable, and both still running around. The Yamaha was a bit of a slug when fully loaded.


----------



## WRENCH

Here's something special.

https://silodrome.com/ajs-v4-motorcycle/


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM Bimota, are interesting in a lot of their design concepts, and one of the few that still push hub centre steering,
> 
> Nothing new through, as seen on this 1929 Majestic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ducati's claim to fame is the "Desmo" head.
> 
> Joe Potts from Bellshill was building these in the 1950's, the heads and cam boxes were cast at Rolls Royce at Hillington.


 Simply devine


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Simply devine


 How about this ?

1929/30 Henderson KJ Streamline.


----------



## Biker

oh gorgeous!


----------



## marmisto

Just built this one.

Honda NX650 engine in Yamaha TT500 frame, DT125 tank, handmade leather seat, R6 forks, Honda front hub, Talon rear hub, wavy discs, 19" alloy rims, solid vintage bars, LED lights, stainless pipes and alloy 'panini' box!










-


----------



## WRENCH

Found this pic the other day, probably 1987, and the last of a run of XT Yamahas I owned. Strangely I saw it in a local car park last year, and it still looked OK.


----------



## BondandBigM

Have we had the Quackers in the line up so far.










https://silodrome.com/film-kawasaki-h2-mach-iv-750-triple/


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Have we had the Quackers


 The H1, was the King. An absolutely insane thing to ride after anything from these shores at the time. I remember me and a couple of mates skiving off school to get the bus to Dundee just to look at one when it came into the dealers showroom.

https://www.cycleworld.com/when-1969-kawasaki-h1-500cc-triple-was-king/

Low double figures mpg if you thrashed them, and sometimes frightening handling.


----------



## Roy

Lambretta GP.

The GP/DL range was designed by *Nuccio Bertone* who was also acclaimed for designing several vehicles for Alfa Romeo, Lamborghini, Ferrari, and Fiat.

[IMG alt="See the source image" aria-label="See the source image"]https://static1.lot-art.com/public/upl/99/Serveta-Lambretta-SX-200-Custom-1984_1567432402_4704.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH

Roy said:


> Lambretta GP.
> 
> The GP/DL range was designed by *Nuccio Bertone* who was also acclaimed for designing several vehicles for Alfa Romeo, Lamborghini, Ferrari, and Fiat.


 Still the best looking scoot. And the Chinese are in on the act.


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> Still the best looking scoot. And the Chinese are in on the act.


 I quite like some of the Chinese designs, however, they will never beat this quintessential design ^^


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> I quite like some of the Chinese designs, however, they will never beat this quintessential design ^^


 That Orange Chinese scooter and this one, (Vespa homage)










Look ok, but I think I'd sooner spend the extra time and money seeking out a decent origonal.


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> ....but I think I'd sooner spend the extra time and money seeking out a decent original.


 Oh yeah, quite. The Chinese ones look the part until they start to dissolve in the rain...


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Oh yeah, quite. The Chinese ones look the part until they start to dissolve in the rain...


 Yes, there's a guy round the corner from me got a "Chinese Vespa" and it looks really rough after a couple of years use, compared to a ten year old genuine one I see parked daily with about 20k on the clock. Mechanically the Chinese one seems o.k., They're both four stroke with CVT transmission.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This might well have been posted before, and forgive me if it has but I don't have time to look back over 7 pages...but I thought it looked interesting, even if it can only go in a straight line.....I liked the line 'It brings a whole new meaning to skid marks'..... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Biker

I would love to see the transmission to the back wheel, it's not really clear on the video.


----------



## John_D

If anybody is seriously interested in older bikes, they need to go down and see my mate Terry Ives at Stotfold Engineering.....


----------



## Matthew999

I have had a couple of bikes, all have been sports bikes so far...

Suzuki GSXR600 SRAD

Kawasaki Ninja ZX6R

Ducati 999s

Ducati 1299 (my current)

Here are a couple of the current ride:


----------



## WRENCH

A couple of iconic pictures:

Rollie Free on a Vincent taken in 1948 at Bonneville at just over 150 mph.










Boris Murray in 1971 at Bowling Green, Kentucky on a twin engined Triumph at 175 mph.


----------



## eezy

Loaded! On a tour of France, Spain and Portugal - the return leg. Got the 1st service done a couple of days before we went away and then took it straight in for it's 5000 service when we got back.


----------



## Biker

Me and a mate regularly do trips in Europe, one of which was circumnavigating the Spanish peninsular but my bike went west in Alicante. the excessive heat had helped the oil to evaporate, this had happened on the motorway during one of the loner legs, so it wasn't until we stopped at lights I noticed the engine sounding like a box of spanners, that was a very expensive trip....

Together we have most of mainland Europe and eastern Europe, had some great trips.


----------



## eezy

From memory that trip was:_

Caen, Quimper, La Rochelle, Poitiers, Limoges, Toulouse. We were trying to stay ahead of wet weather which was following so went over the Pyrenees to San Sebastian, Burgos, Zamora, over the mountains into Portugal ( absolutely freezing bloody cold in Mid July) to a bike rally at Chaves. Fabulous rally where they close the road off at the side of the river and all camp on the banks. All meals are free and on Saturday night the club president rents a restaurant in town to feed everybody. Downside is it can be very hot and there's no shelter.

From Chaves onto some roads which were little more than dirt tracks to take us back into Spain and Salamanca. Then onto Avila, Toledo, Motril, around the coast to Carboneras. There's a hotel built as a film set for Laurence of Arabia but never used, right on the beach. Then up through the resorts to Perpignan, Lyons, Reims and up through the Somme area to Dunkirk. About 19 days in all. Temperatures from Avila and all the way back up to the Pyrenees were in the 40's. Many forest fires.


----------



## Bow

My first bike MRB 624W, that thing stood for 12 months of absolute abuse and I still just about got my money back on it, it was bomb-proof to my last one. Went all over France 2 up and kept with my mates on Blades and ZXR's when hooning around. Had to go towards the deposit on our first house, probably for the best as I think that my luck would have ran out eventually!


----------



## lds1973

Pan european. Brilliant bike. Could ride it in the rain without getting wet. Like a 100mph conservatory. Sadly even considering it's size someone failed to see me. End of pan.


----------



## WRENCH

Bow said:


> My first bike MRB 624W, that thing stood for 12 months of absolute abuse and I still just about got my money back on it, it was bomb-proof to my last one.
> 
> View attachment 27271


 Nothing to beat a small 2 stroke for running around town. I had a Suzuki B120 as a winter/town bike and it was bomb proof. Can't believe how much these things sell for now. 

Rear pegs on the swinging arm though. My wife called them "jiggly feet bikes". :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bow

WRENCH said:


> Nothing to beat a small 2 stroke for running around town. I had a Suzuki B120 as a winter/town bike and it was bomb proof. Can't believe how much these things sell for now.
> 
> Rear pegs on the swinging arm though. My wife called them "jiggly feet bikes". :laughing2dw:


 I'd love to pick up a Gamma 250 or an Aprilia RS for a toy, not convinced that it would end well though!

Says the poor old sod sat here and wincing every time I turn my head. :laugh: Gamma brain, Goldwing back!


----------



## WRENCH

Bow said:


> I'd love to pick up a Gamma 250 or an Aprilia RS for a toy, not convinced that it would end well though!
> 
> Says the poor old sod sat here and wincing every time I turn my head. :laugh: Gamma brain, Goldwing back!


 Most fun I've had in a long time was on a de-restricted Cagiva Planet.










125 cc, six speed, 23 bhp (more on the one I had) and around 120kg. Hard to find an unmolested example now though.

Oh, and 30 ish, mpg.


----------



## Bow

WRENCH said:


> Most fun I've had in a long time was on a de-restricted Cagiva Planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 125 cc, six speed, 23 bhp (more on the one I had) and around 120kg. Hard to find an unmolested example now though.
> 
> Oh, and 30 ish, mpg.


 I remember going to see my pal in Swindon who'd just got a CBR600, we went out with me chasing him around on his old GPX250. Flat out everywhere, throwing it into corners because if you touched the brakes it took forever to wind up again. Brilliant craic.


----------



## WRENCH

These things would have been great if they hadn't been plagued with reliability problems,










they'd crack 130 mph, and weighed just over 130kg. I used to get a lot of these things to take for MOT's for a mate who owned a bike shop.

These were good fun as well,


----------



## Wobbit

WRENCH said:


> Most fun I've had in a long time was on a de-restricted Cagiva Planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 125 cc, six speed, 23 bhp (more on the one I had) and around 120kg. Hard to find an unmolested example now though.
> 
> Oh, and 30 ish, mpg.


 This was my Baby at 17


----------



## WRENCH

Wobbit said:


> This was my Baby at 17


 A mini "916". Excellent. Same motor as the Planet. I saw one in Inverness with over 47.000 miles on the clock, that must be a record amount of engine rebuilds. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Wobbit

WRENCH said:


> A mini "916". Excellent. Same motor as the Planet. I saw one in Inverness with over 47.000 miles on the clock, that must be a record amount of engine rebuilds. :laughing2dw:


 Same chassis iirc, mine blew at 11k miles then I moved it on. I'd love another one but the prices are abit strong


----------



## Darren 66

[IMG alt="Image result for honda vt500e for sale" data-ratio="75.00"]https://handh.blob.core.windows.net/stock/56514-0.jpg?v=63717194937000[/IMG]

Memorable as it was my first bike, used my student loan to get it when I first passed the test. Loved riding it though the seat wasn't very well padded, or my arse wasn't, in the wet it used to skip sideways when changing down due to the shaft drive Best moment of ownership was when my girlfriends brother dropped round one night in his CB500 begging for some chain lube as his chain was so dry and tight he didn't think he would make it home without it snapping, he literally burst into tears when I told him I didn't have any lube as I didn't need it "why?" he screamed at me "you have a bike, you must have chain lube...!" I then pointed out that during the 6 months I'd owned it and the rides we'd been on together had he not noticed it was shaft drive..... He made it home OK but had to take the car the next day as he didn't have any lube either!


----------



## WRENCH

Darren 66 said:


> Memorable as it was my first bike, used my student loan to get it when I first passed the test. Loved riding it though the seat wasn't very well padded, or my arse wasn't, in the wet it used to skip sideways when changing down due to the shaft drive Best moment of ownership was when my girlfriends brother dropped round one night in his CB500 begging for some chain lube as his chain was so dry and tight he didn't think he would make it home without it snapping, he literally burst into tears when I told him I didn't have any lube as I didn't need it "why?" he screamed at me "you have a bike, you must have chain lube...!" I then pointed out that during the 6 months I'd owned it and the rides we'd been on together had he not noticed it was shaft drive..... He made it home OK but had to take the car the next day as he didn't have any lube either!


 The American market had the VT 500FT Ascot.I


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> The American market had the VT 500FT Ascot.I


 Ooh I like that.

Of all the bikes I've had, this has been my favourite, hands down.

Reliable, robust and mechanically basic enough to be easily looked after.

[IMG alt="See the source image" data-ratio="75.09"]https://th.bing.com/th/id/Ra968257f5cfebb78306d40969ea07e50?rik=t0RU9ROr8MPl4A&riu=http%3A%2F%2Fmoto.zombdrive.com%2Fimages1600_%2Fyamaha-xj-900-s-diversion-4.jpg&ehk=Etdo3gDxytSQ8l69z8WA8KJXXMT5KFBSgxVnq2ILW6Q%3D&risl=&pid=ImgRaw[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Ooh I like that.


 We got the 500 single. Still see the odd one for sale on the bay.


----------



## Biker

Oh aye, I remember those..


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Ooh I like that.
> 
> Of all the bikes I've had, this has been my favourite, hands down.
> 
> Reliable, robust and mechanically basic enough to be easily looked after.


 Yamaha build quality is probably as good as you'll get. There's a Diversion gets parked up near me, never covered, used all year, and a colossal mileage on it, and cosmetically it still looks good. My mate has a TRX, and they're grossly underrated.


----------



## Biker

I have always said, that if I can ever get back on two wheels it'll be another Divvy or an old FJ 1200


----------



## Darren 66

Biker said:


> Ooh I like that.
> 
> Of all the bikes I've had, this has been my favourite, hands down.
> 
> Reliable, robust and mechanically basic enough to be easily looked after.


 This was my first BIG bike experience when my VT went in for a service, they loaned me one of these for the two days mine was away.

I was so shocked at how rapidly it moved and accelerated in top gear, it really open my eyes up to speed and its addiction. I'd only ever ridden a 125 for the test and then the 500 for a few weeks.

Now my VFR is fast enough for me, although I am thinking of changing it over for something more adventure styled, like the Honda NC500X or CB700X more upright riding position with a little less BHP.


----------



## Biker

This is what happened to mine on a fateful morning in March 2011, I didn't wake up until May you can just see my legs bottom right.


----------



## WRENCH

My passion was Italian stuff, and probably still is, but I just drool over pictures now, probably safer.


----------



## chris l

Stan said:


> I loved my MZ TS 150 and TS 250 Supa 5. Great bikes, old school but easily improved.
> 
> I wish I had a "mint" one, even decades on.
> 
> There is something that the British like about honest, simplistic motorcycles it seems. Just my observation. :wink:


 I had one of them; wide bars/extended cables made it a cracking city speedway bike

£25 I think it was


----------



## WRENCH

Here's a friends Diesel MZ. Yanmar motor and CVT instead of a gearbox so it's twist and go. 200mpg plus on a gallon, and perfect for the daily commute.


----------



## wrenny1969

I still regret selling my vanvan, would have been ideal down here :biggrin: The pic isn't my one but the colours were the same. I did move up-to a bigger bike as was "the way" but it's this little 125 which is my favourite. I made sure I carried forward my full bike license when it was swapped for a Spanish one.



Donn't make them anymore


----------



## Fitz666

WRENCH said:


> Here's a friends Diesel MZ. Yanmar motor and CVT instead of a gearbox so it's twist and go. 200mpg plus on a gallon, and perfect for the daily commute.


 I remember having a chat with him (or someone with the exact same bike) in Edinburgh once. Fab bit of kit.


----------



## WRENCH

Fitz666 said:


> I remember having a chat with him (or someone with the exact same bike) in Edinburgh once. Fab bit of kit.


 That'll be the one. Started off in the pub, as most good ideas do, and the constantly variable transmission makes it useable in every day urban traffic.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> the constantly variable transmission makes it useable in every day urban traffic.


 Back in the day one of the boys had an automatic Honda Dream.










I'm not sure if they were very popular, I don't really remember seeing many around.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Back in the day one of the boys had an automatic Honda Dream.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they were very popular, I don't really remember seeing many around.


 Two speed with a power draining torque converter.

Apparently when they were current no dealer wanted them, and if someone came in and ordered one, then Honda "stuffed" you with two, which meant the second one either sat in the showroom indefinitely , or it got "given away". They're collectable now. Guzzi did the Convert, which usually sold cheap second-hand, auto box then removed, and manual with clutch fitted. Same two speed set up.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Two speed with a power draining torque converter.
> 
> Apparently when they were current no dealer wanted them, and if someone came in and ordered one, then Honda "stuffed" you with two, which meant the second one either sat in the showroom indefinitely , or it got "given away". They're collectable now. Guzzi did the Convert, which usually sold cheap second-hand, auto box then removed, and manual with clutch fitted. Same two speed set up.


 Interesting that they had a torque converter. Back in the day I had an old 60's Pontiac Firebird with a two speed power glide auto box and a trick for the drag racers was to ditch the torque converter and rig up a clutch pedal and servo plumed to the high pressure valve in the gearbox.

Foot on the clutch so no pressure and no drive just like a manual gearbox. Rev the engine, pop the "clutch" and off you went. It still changed automatically into second, saved weight and was better than an undrivable really high stall racing converter.


----------



## Biker

wrenny1969 said:


> I still regret selling my vanvan, would have been ideal down here :biggrin: The pic isn't my one but the colours were the same. I did move up-to a bigger bike as was "the way" but it's this little 125 which is my favourite. I made sure I carried forward my full bike license when it was swapped for a Spanish one.
> 
> 
> 
> Donn't make them anymore


 A mate of mine has 3 bikes, one of them is the Vanvan and it's his favourite!


----------



## kendodsworth

I want a bike actually its more of a need!!! I love the old style bikes. Eyeing up a triumph scrambler or street twin but....can't take my test. Up yours covid

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM

A few interesting bikes for auction from a collection.

https://collectingcars.com/


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> A few interesting bikes for auction from a collection.
> 
> https://collectingcars.com/


 Some great stuff on that site, love the XJS..


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> Some great stuff on that site, love the XJS..


 I'll have the Mk2 RS2000.



They recently started a watch auction site as well.

https://www.watchcollecting.com/


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> I'll have the Mk2 RS2000.
> 
> 
> 
> They recently started a watch auction site as well.
> 
> https://www.watchcollecting.com/


 It was so long since I have seen one of those RS' I had to read the description before I recognised it.

Just bookmarked both sites :thumbsup: Cheers B


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> It was so long since I have seen one of those RS' I had to read the description before I recognised it.
> 
> Just bookmarked both sites :thumbsup: Cheers B


 Back in the day I had one, I think I paid around £1200 for it !!!

Like a lot of things these days crazy money now.


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> Back in the day I had one, I think I paid around £1200 for it !!!
> 
> Like a lot of things these days crazy money now.


 As seen on that website....


----------



## Iceblue

Not my bike but my dads who is 79 years young and still rides his mint triumph 21 aka bath tub


----------



## BondandBigM

Iceblue said:


> Not my bike but my dads who is 79 years young and still rides his mint triumph 21 aka bath tub
> 
> View attachment 29221


 What great photo


----------



## Iceblue

BondandBigM said:


> What great photo


 Cheers fella when I worked at a dealership triumph done a calendar shoot and I got the man in the calendar with the pics , he was made up , thanks for the comment


----------



## midnitemo

At no1 daughters passing out parade the ex wife passed me a shoe box full of photo's was a few of my old steeds i didn't think there was any photographic evidence of!

































































































n39 mae (lump)black beauty (2).bmp

this is just a snippet of the bikes that have passed through my hands in the last 40 years , i used to flip bikes for beer money!


----------



## WRENCH

Bought new in 1978, Triumph T 140 V, and memorable for being the worst most unreliable, foul handling, badly built motorcycle I have owned.










ironically, slated by many, this 2008, last of the carburettor Bullets, was the most reliable, and did thousands upon thousands of trouble free miles. Slowly.


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> Bought new in 1978, Triumph T 140 V, and memorable for being the worst most unreliable, foul handling, badly built motorcycle I have owned.


 My '66 Tiger 90 was the same. Every time I went out on it I ended up pushing it home. So fed up with it I ended up breaking it down. By the time it was in a hundred pieces I spotted the problem - a break in the wiring harness.


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> My '66 Tiger 90 was the same. Every time I went out on it I ended up pushing it home. So fed up with it I ended up breaking it down. By the time it was in a hundred pieces I spotted the problem - a break in the wiring harness.


 Mine was porous carburettors, "exploding" alternators, continual parts parting company due to excessive vibration, oil leaks, and continued "sludging" of the lubrication system because the engine didn't like the recommended Castrol GTX. The bike was "over tyred" for the American market, which accounted for the handling problems. One thing it did have was good brakes.


----------



## midnitemo

My Meriden bonnie was quite unreliable the Hinckley one by comparison is boringly dependable just a little lardy and slow handling

Never had an Enfield never ridden one either , I really should do something about that as I have a friend with one of the olive green modern ones fitted with the tin panniers


----------



## midnitemo

I know it sounds strange but the best bike in that gaggle of pictures is the BMW F650 funduro (stupid name) super comfy , great handling even on semi off road tyres , enough real world performance 110mph with a bit of a tailwind , 90 mph cruising , never dropped below 56mpg giving over 200 miles easily on it's 17.5 litre tank , i ran it from new for 14000 miles without issues , one recall to have one of the switchgear replaced , should have kept it but i chopped it in for a mk1 speed triple


----------



## WRENCH

midnitemo said:


> Never had an Enfield never ridden one either , I really should do something about that as I have a friend with one of the olive green modern ones fitted with the tin panniers


 Just me, but I'd keep an eye out for a late "Bullet 65" if I wanted another.










They have a decent 5 speed box, and the spares are easier to get. I've had a couple of the newer unit construction efi engine bikes, but I never really got on with them. On the "65" the sprag clutch on the starter is weak, but there's a way round that problem. Likewise, the oil pump drive can be a weak point if things aren't set up right, but I've had high miles out of them problem free. A lot of the problems with these bikes are the owners not understanding them.


----------



## Fitz666

One from a biking holiday to Islay. Now that was memorable!!


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> continual parts parting company due to excessive vibration


 Tappet covers! Hahaha, could not get enough of 'em


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> Tappet covers! Hahaha, could not get enough of 'em


 Mine were wired on. :laughing2dw:

I had a TR 6 C, and it was the same. My mate has a US spec 1958 Trophy, and it is smooth. Here it is with his TR 6.


----------



## BondandBigM

A bloke at work has just got one of these Chinese AJS cruisers.










Not sure how it will hold up mechanically or cosmetically but it doesnt look to bad.

https://www.ajsmotorcycles.co.uk


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> A bloke at work has just got one of these Chinese AJS cruisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how it will hold up mechanically or cosmetically but it doesnt look to bad.
> 
> https://www.ajsmotorcycles.co.uk


 Very heavy and corrosion intensive!



WRENCH said:


> Mine were wired on. :laughing2dw:
> 
> I had a TR 6 C, and it was the same. My mate has a US spec 1958 Trophy, and it is smooth. Here it is with his TR 6.


 I take it there was a bike swap half way through?


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Very heavy and corrosion intensive!
> 
> I take it there was a bike swap half way through?


 Yep, started off on the 500, and swapped to the TR 6 650, which made it to the front cover.


----------



## BondandBigM

NOS JP Norton up for auction.

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/auctions/1974-john-player-norton-BnQJD4


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> NOS JP Norton up for auction.
> 
> https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/auctions/1974-john-player-norton-BnQJD4


 It'll be interesting to see what that makes. My mate has 2.

The real ones had a monocoque chassis,










and a lot of the R & D was done on this,










Arter G50 Matchless. Compared with the competition, they were underpowered, but made up for it with streamline design, light weight, and superb handling.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> It'll be interesting to see what that makes. My mate has 2.
> 
> The real ones had a monocoque chassis,
> 
> 
> 
> and a lot of the R & D was done on this,
> 
> 
> 
> Arter G50 Matchless. Compared with the competition, they were underpowered, but made up for it with streamline design, light weight, and superb handling.


 When I was an apprentice one bloke at work had a road going one just like the auction one. I didn't think they were that rare but with only 200 made I wonder how many are left now. I think with the crazy prices of classic cars and bikes the auction one will go for a few quid.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> NOS JP Norton up for auction.
> 
> https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/auctions/1974-john-player-norton-BnQJD4


 Sold for £29.750.


----------



## eezy

Anybody remember reading about the 11 new Nortons found in Belgium?

11 New 1975 Norton Commandos Found in Belgium! - Motorcycle Classics | Exciting and evocative articles and photographs of the most brilliant, unusual and popular motorcycles ever made!


----------



## WRENCH

I still pine for another XT. It really was the first long distance off roader. Reliable and easy to get on with. Far better than any BMW GS, because it's light and easy to handle. One bike I truly regret selling. I sold it to a guy who jumped on it and rode it to Marseille without even checking the tyre pressures, then rode it home via the Portuguese coast.


----------



## WRENCH

This should have been one of the all time classics,










Bimota V Due. 500cc two stroke V twin, but they were plagued with mechanical problems, cranks/seals and injector seating. When they ran properly they were superb. They do come up for sale, usually with next to no miles on them, either due to reliability issues or their owners being too frightened to use them in case they fail. Nice though.


----------



## WRENCH

Got into some drink fuelled reminiscing recently about the worlds most manly motorcycle,










The reality for me, it was an unpleasant thing to ride, sounded great, foul handling, and got absolutely mauled on the road by,


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> Got into some drink fuelled reminiscing recently about the worlds most manly motorcycle,


 A 48/9 cylinder Kawasaki perhaps?


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> A 48/9 cylinder Kawasaki perhaps?


 I've seen that thing, running.


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> I've seen that thing, running


 Looks gruesome to me, rather than awesome.


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> Looks gruesome to me, rather than awesome.


 Yep, there was someone going round it feeling each individual cylinder head for heat, because that was the only way you could tell if all cylinders were running.


----------



## WRENCH

From today's news, and I hope these guys keep smiling,










Looks like a Planeta 350 2 stroke, or derivative of. I had one, and it certainly was memorable for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## BondandBigM

Back in the day when I first saw the then new LC Yamaha, I walked into a showroom in Glasgow and snapped one up.

I saw one of these the other week on the bank holiday. Fortunately not only was there no showroom but Big M was with me or not for the first time I might have done something really stupid again.


----------



## WRENCH

And here we have what became of the British motorcycle industry. A joke bike, being advertised now as a classic. It's a disgraceful abomination.










From the people who made these.


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> And here we have what became of the British motorcycle industry. A joke bike, being advertised now as a classic. It's a disgraceful abomination.
> 
> 
> 
> From the people who made these.


 I'll have the middle one please, cash waiting...


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> I'll have the middle one please, cash waiting...


 Complete with chain driven supercharger.


----------



## Darren 66

[IMG alt="1983 Honda VT 500 E specifications and pictures" data-ratio="75.00"]https://bikez.com/pictures/honda/1983/vt%20500%20e.jpg[/IMG]

My first bike, apparently a courier special due to the shaft drive.


----------



## WRENCH

Darren 66 said:


> My first bike, apparently a courier special due to the shaft drive.


 VT Ascot runs around near me.


----------



## WRENCH

Sometime in the late 1970's I bought three of these for £90.










Pic off Pinterest.

BSA C11 250cc, 1951. They were slow, 3 speed, hugely under stressed, and apart from having a weak clutch, which I modified, they didn't really have any other vices. For all the time I was at college, I used it every day in all weathers for the 70 mile daily round trip, and it never once let me down. 45mph (ish) good on fuel, and didn't use much oil. There was no rear suspension, and not much to go wrong otherwise. Steve McQueen had one too, (seriously) his was the later model with a bit of rear suspension.










The bike was like a scaled down 350 of the period, and for me did the job remarkably well. I remember it being particularly good in deep snow, it had so little power the traction was good in slippery conditions, and coupled with a low center of gravity made it particularly good, you could also ride it for miles with your arms folded, off the bars. In those days friction screws on the twist grip were common so you could effectively lock the throttle where you wanted it, sort of like an antique cruise control. I remember coming home from Dundee one night in a blizzard with my wife on the back, and falling off it when I turned into the drive of our house. Happy days.


----------



## WRENCH

While browsing eBay, I found this;










A Trojan Trobike, made by the same people who made the Trojan bubble car.

Tiny wheels, no suspension, and as basic as you could get. Powered by a "lawnmower" engine. So at the age of 13 we decided it required a Villiers 9E engine, 200 cc, and popular at the time with cart racers. So what we concocted was a "death trap". It would wheelie and throw you off it in any gear, the brakes were probably just about enough to handle the lawnmower engine, and the lack of suspension made it thoroughly dangerous at the new speeds it would travel. After several injuries, and hospitalisations, from memory, a grown up took it away for our own good. I remember finding a tiny peanut shaped tank on a scrap rotovator that fitted the top of the frame perfectly.


----------



## WRENCH

Another one from the vault of "Rose tinted spectacles"

The BSA B50/B25



















My pals big brother got a new one when they first appeared, I thought they looked great, but the reality was somewhat different. I bought 2 in the mid 1970's, one running, one for spares, which was standard practice for any British bike of that era. Some will now wax lyrical about the "Mighty B50", but the reality was something different, the 500 was a (well) overstretched 250, that was way past its sell buy date. The quoted 34 BHP was probably closer to 24, they leaked oil, spat out gearbox parts, fried electric components, and anything that wasn't wire locked, vibrated itself off. They could be a pig to start if you stalled it when it was hot, and if you wanted more power, the cams had to be changed, and the compression ratio had to be upped. The result of this was something that could only be bump started on a hill.

I gave up on them when the Yamaha XT500 came out. Winner of the first 2 Paris Dakar. You could ride one from the north of Inverness to Dover, full throttle, and nothing would go wrong. I did, several times, and back, including a few thousand extra miles through France, and on the other side of the Mediterranean.










Similar in looks only.

The XT is a cult classic now, and deservedly so. Way better than anything else of the time, and the real grandfather of the "adventure tourer", and much less tiring to ride over long distances in rough conditions than this,


----------



## Tinkicker

Hi everyone, just joined today, made my introductions and found this thread.

Lifelong biker, ex motorcycle techie, ex motorcycle instructor on and off road.

My non watch interest these days is classic jap bikes. In my "trade" days, I got bike burn out and sold all my bikes. It took nearly 10 years after leaving the bike trade to get my interest back and start owning again.

I have two bikes that out of the dozens I have owned, that I always regretted selling and promised myself that I would own them again one day. Both bought new and the sale of which was regretted almost immediately.

First regret. Yam DT175mx. Bought new in 1979 and traded in for a Honda 250 Superdream a couple of months later, because my mates got into bike rallies and the DT was not really suitable for regular long distance rides.

Second regret. Honda VFR750. Bought new in 1997 and traded in for the newly fuel injected Honda CBR1100xx super blackbird, a couple of years later. Knew it was a mistake within 20 miles.

Remedy one. Bought a VFR750 in 2019, stripped it and rebuilt to pretty much as new condition.

Remedy two. Bought a DT175mx last year, stripped it and rebuilt it to pretty much as new condition.

DT175 finished about a month ago.


----------



## WRENCH

Hi @Tinkicker I copied in your pics. If you get the image up on your device page then copy and paste onto your post it should work ok.


----------



## Tinkicker

Thanks wrench.


----------



## WRENCH

@Tinkicker I remember the DT with great affection. This pretty well sums them up;

"The DT's reed-valved motor, and six-speed gearbox were also lifted from motocross technology. In 1978, Yamaha put all their racing expertise into a trail bike package - and then added everything needed to make the machine fully road legal. The bike was revolutionary and re-wrote the standards for dual purpose motorcycles."

I had a much modified Honda XL 250 K3 at the time the DT's first appeared, and I used to ride long distance enduros on it. My mate swapped a 1976 Bonneville for a new DT175, and it was way ahead of everything at the time. I've ridden plenty, and that's what got me into using XT's for long distance. I wouldn't have one now, or an XT, because they have become too precious. They need to be ridden hard off road for me, without worrying about what gets damaged in the inevitable "off". :laughing2dw:


----------



## Tinkicker

Here is my 25 year old VFR750. Restored to as new condition mechanically and cosmetically. Not quite collectable yet, so I would never get back the money spent on it. However it was built to ride like a new one, not sit in the garage.

Unlike the DT that I had professionally appraised. The original, provenanced low mileage ( 2100 miles from new), age (43 years), overall condition and appraised value which came as a bit of a shock meant it was looked upon as concours museum condition and should not be ridden more than once a month around the village to keep it one of a kind, mileage wise. So I was kind of hoisted by my own petard, riding it wise.

VFR has 31000 miles, so no worries there. Nothing for a VFR, yet nothing special to prevent me from adding to them.

 

I think I must have been the only biker in the country to throw Goodrich braided brake hoses in the bin and scour the world for new original pipework.

 

Unremarkable mileage means I have no qualms about riding it. The DT is far more valuable.


----------



## tbyul

This one I own and ride at some time before kids
Kawasaki Spectre 1100 1982








Ultimately I realize it was a well known one
https://www.bike-urious.com/channel-inner-prince-1982-kawasaki-spectre/


----------



## WRENCH

tbyul said:


> This one I own and ride at some time before kids
> Kawasaki Spectre 1100 1982
> 
> View attachment 50597
> 
> 
> Ultimately I realize it was a well known one
> https://www.bike-urious.com/channel-inner-prince-1982-kawasaki-spectre/


 Another favourable report.

https://www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/model/kawasaki/kawasaki_z1100d spectra 82.htm


----------



## Tinkicker

First "pukka" trials bike I owned. Previously I had a Yam AT3 DT125 trail bike, then when dad found a pair of rose tinted glasses, sold it and bought a BSA Bushman 175. It was pants. Got stolen out of the shed one afternoon and although had a good idea who took it, had no proof. They pushed it away as it was waiting for new points and condenser at the time.

One of my best mates had a wealthy dad who took pity and sold us the Montesa very very cheap. It was maybe two years old. Got around my dad by saying it was a tax write off for his company hospitality scheme.

Anyway, Montesa Cota 247 1975ish. Never can recall what happened to it, but we went the Bultaco route afterwards.


----------



## WRENCH

Tinkicker said:


> Anyway, Montesa Cota 247 1975ish. Never can recall what happened to it, but we went the Bultaco route afterwards.


 I always wanted one. I had an early Bultaco Sherpa, but swapped it for a Honda CD 175 because I needed something to get to work and back, which the Honda did flawlessly. My pal got a Montesa Cota 49 mini trials as his first bike, it was recently recommissioned for his son.


----------



## Biker

I actually got excited when I saw that montesa. that is something I have't seen since I was 15, about the same time I was racing an Elsinore 125...

A THOUSAND years ago (at least, that's how it feels)


----------



## AP3

WRENCH said:


> OK, I know some on here have/had, bikes, I've certainty had more than a few, ranging from self destructing British twins, Japanese multis, and some of Europe's finest, Guzzi's, Ducati's, and BMW's. But, there has always been the reliable everyday all weather reliable hack. Here's my favorites. (Pics from the web)
> 
> Honda XL 250 K3.
> 
> http://nippon-classic.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/19750516_Honda_XL250_2_H-37-740x357.jpg
> 
> Panther M120 650 single.
> 
> 
> 
> And my all time favorite, and longest ownership, and very ugly. MZ TS 250.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Honda TLS front brake conversion. Long travel soft suspension, and super reliable, once the East German bearings were dumped. You can change the motor on one of these in little over half an hour. Rubber mounted engine, so no vibes, and superb handling.
> 
> What's yours ? Tell the truth. :laughing2dw:


 My brother is big on the Bimmer R type or something.


----------



## WRENCH

Here's a pic of my old R100S sitting at Cairnryan waiting for the ferry to Larne.










I never got on with it. It handled like a pig, and a German guy on a similar one told me they were nicknamed something or other that translates into "rubber cow", which was pretty accurate. I had Dell'Orto pumper carbs on it normally, but it has Bings on it in the picture, as they made it more economical. Doing anything fast on a twisty road was hard work. I once went to a BMW owners ride out to see if I was doing something wrong. The "guru" told me "see if you can stay behind me laddie, and I'll show you how they handle", I got bored, passed him and went home disillusioned. Mechanically it was 100% reliable, it was apparently a "special order" bike as it came with an optional kick start, which was on the left and operated at 90 degrees to the bike, it also had a higher than standard rear bevel drive. My wife liked it. The deal was all her stuff went in the right hand pannier, and the tools, spares, oil and stuff went in the left one. We went round the coast of Ireland on it, incident free, but it was tiring.


----------



## BondandBigM

Saw this yesterday, the lad said he bought a out 10 years ago and restored it himself



















Looked like a nice job


----------



## Q.Lotte

My first (and only) was the mighty Suzuki AP50:

[IMG alt="Suzuki AP50 - Classic Motorbikes" data-ratio="75.00"]https://classic-motorbikes.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/11028.jpg[/IMG]

I had a version prior to speed limiters so while my mates were puttering around on their 30mph limited Yamaha Fizzys I was scooting past them on the Marlow bypass, hanging on for dear life at around 50mph. I think I paid £180 for it second hand (around 1981/82). Spent a fortune on spare parts (getting the pedals to work again) scrambled it in the local woods, replaced the bits that had fallen off etc. Sold it for £100 after I bought my first car (£240). Restored examples like this are now going for £5-7k (slaps head).


----------



## WRENCH

Q.Lotte said:


> My first (and only) was the mighty Suzuki AP50:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a version prior to speed limiters so while my mates were puttering around on their 30mph limited Yamaha Fizzys I was scooting past them on the Marlow bypass, hanging on for dear life at around 50mph. I think I paid £180 for it second hand (around 1981/82). Spent a fortune on spare parts (getting the pedals to work again) scrambled it in the local woods, replaced the bits that had fallen off etc. Sold it for £100 after I bought my first car (£240). Restored examples like this are now going for £5-7k (slaps head).


 Ah, the good old days when things were simple and (usually) didn't break. I had a B120 for getting to work and back. I used it in all weathers including snow and Ice, and I never remember having any problems. It got a rigorous once over every weekend.










I rode my first Ducati at the age of 16. A 250 Mark 3 Desmo. It was my mate's, and I remember the cost of a piston for it was £45, compared to around £8 for a BSA Starfire. My grail was one of these,










The predecessor to the 916. They had a poor reputation for reliability, mainly electrics, and the servicing had to be meticulously carried out, but what a bike to ride. If you fitted it, and I did, the experience couldn't be replicated on anything else.

One bike that I should have ridden is this,










Fireblade Urban Tiger. My mate has 2, one highly modified, and the other, low mileage and completely standard. There's nothing much goes wrong with them compared to Ducati's. The bike in the pic dates from around 1994, the latest incarnation looks like this,








and will cost you £23,999.00.

I was lucky if I got 1800 miles out of a set of tyres on my Ducati, and 20+ years ago that would be £250ish. I was lucky I could do most of the work myself, and my mate did the Desmo valve gear setup for me when necessary, he sadly passed way, so anything dealer oriented for these bikes is a case of "bend over sir", as is just about everything else if you own anything new. The good old days are nothing but a memory. :rip_1:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

WRENCH said:


> One bike that I should have ridden is this,
> 
> 
> 
> Fireblade Urban Tiger.


 I currently only own one Motorcycle and its a derivative of the 2006 Fireblade. Detuned and redesigned for "general" motorcycling.

The Honda CB600 Hornet


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> Fireblade Urban Tiger. My mate has 2, one highly modified, and the other, low mileage and completely standard.


 We were on a ferry to Santander I think and a guy slid one along the deck and broke the crankcase. Another time we followed a couple of bikes off the train at Coquelles and the first one went over, a Triumph Tiger.

Easily done when you are loaded for touring. My Harley used to weigh in at just under half a ton with me, mrs eezy and luggage for a 3 week trip. In fact it's a wonder they didn't go over in transit seeing some of the antics of the deckhands and the stringy stuff they tied them up with.


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> In fact it's a wonder they didn't go over in transit seeing some of the antics of the deckhands and the stringy stuff they tied them up with.


 They broke the centre stand stops on this yanking it down too hard with ratchet straps.


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> They broke the centre stand stops on this yanking it down too hard with ratchet straps.


 I can believe it, they were animals. No centre stand on the Harleys. One guy tied mine down with cord wrapped around the alloy back brake pedal. I stopped him, mrs eezy gave him a mouthful and I tied it myself.


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> I can believe it, they were animals. No centre stand on the Harleys. One guy tied mine down with cord wrapped around the alloy back brake pedal. I stopped him, mrs eezy gave him a mouthful and I tied it myself.


 You can sit on your bike on this one.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/H2ZBSFiuWIo?feature=oembed


----------



## Q.Lotte

Advertised in the ST.

Interesting but not as much range as I would have thought.

https://maeving.com/products/maeving-rm1


----------



## WRENCH

Q.Lotte said:


> Advertised in the ST.
> 
> Interesting but not as much range as I would have thought.
> 
> https://maeving.com/products/maeving-rm1


 £6990 for the "80" mile option with the dual battery, £5995 for the single battery. So, a battery is £995. Plus, the main thing I don't like about it is the lack of facility for a rack. For something that is a city bike, it needs one. I have too many friends who have suffered severe back injuries as a result of coming off a bike with a loaded backpack.

This bit of re-issue Communist era chic is much more appealing.

https://scooter.uk.com/schwalbe/


----------



## WRENCH

The original was good.

https://kortas.blog/2012/07/12/simson-schwalbe-kr-51/

and reliable.


----------



## Tinkicker

After the Montesa we went down the Bultaco route. For some reason, Bults seemed to hold their price better than Monts so we had to step back a few years. 1972 Bultaco Sherpa 250. Bultaco hired Sammy Miller to develop it into the legend it became.

1972 Sherpa 250


----------



## Bricey

Whatever this one is/was is pretty memorable.

https://i.imgur.com/HkkABOS.mp4


----------



## WRENCH

Bricey said:


> Whatever this one is/was is pretty memorable.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HkkABOS.mp4


 That's what happens when you give an accountant a motorcycle. Be warned.


----------



## WRENCH

Well, nearly a motorcycle, and memorable because it used to be the local postie's. Good to see it's not gone too far from home.

https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/news/angus-mearns/3834694/forfar-morgan/


----------



## eezy

Either of these could be memorable but for different reasons!

Supposing you had £7k to spend and your choice was either a new Maeving or a new BSA Gold Star both just under the £7k.

Maeving is electric single seater with a top speed of 45MPH and a range of 40 miles. Spare battery costs £995.

BSA is a 650cc traditional bike. Indian designed and single cyl, nothing like the old BSA's other than a passing resemblance. Keeps up with the traffic and no limit on range other than the capacity of the fuel tank.

It would be a no-brainer for me.


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> It would be a no-brainer for me.


 The "BSA" has a Rotax powering as well, which should be a serious plus.

Based on local dealers I would spend a bit less on a Husqvarna Svartpilen.


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> The "BSA" has a Rotax powering as well, which should be a serious plus.
> 
> Based on local dealers I would spend a bit less on a Husqvarna Svartpilen.


 Plenty of choices in that price range. Those 2 happened to pop up on my Facebook one after the other.

If I'd got 7 grand to throw away I might have a BSA to stick on the wall of the man cave


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> If I'd got 7 grand to throw away I might have a BSA to stick on the wall of the man cave


 Yes, a real one. :laughing2dw:

Just drain the oil before you fix it to the wall, wouldn't want you slipping.


----------



## eezy

WRENCH said:


> Yes, a real one. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Just drain the oil before you fix it to the wall, wouldn't want you slipping.


 You can't mention oil slicks without thinking of Triumph 

The last time I worked for somebody else was in the late 70's. I had a call one day from the MD to bring a van and fetch a motor bike from his house. It turned out to be a brand new Silver Jubilee Bonnie still waxed up. I must have raised an eyebrow because he said he'd won it in a raffle. He said take it away and hide it somewhere, I don't want anybody to know about it. At the time it was a well known fact around here that you could get anything for a Triumph, they just used to throw the stuff over the factory fence, but a whole bike...surely not.

Anyway I hid the bike and forgot about it. Some time later, maybe a couple of years, I had a call to get the bike out as somebody was coming to collect it. I went into a blind panic - I couldn't remember where I'd hid it. The mechanic who helped me move it, I'd fired, and he went somewhere else and blew himself up welding a fuel tank so no use asking him. Eventually I remembered and the bike was collected.


----------



## WRENCH

eezy said:


> You can't mention oil slicks without thinking of Triumph


 Gasket compound has moved on mind you. There's "New Holland" branded stuff that is superb (and expensive) but it cures Triumph oil leaks .

I had one of the last Meriden Bonneville's, and it was the worst bike I've ever owned.


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> I had one of the last Meriden Bonneville's, and it was the worst bike I've ever owned.


 Ditto from me.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> Ditto from me.


 They were still making engines based on a 1930's design, meanwhile the rest of the world had moved on. The original 500cc twins are still good bikes in today's world, and can be made oil tight, reliable, and they are much smoother than the bigger twins.

In 1982 I had to attend a family funeral which was a round trip of some 400+ miles. I had 750 Bonneville and a Honda CD 175. I took the Honda because I knew it would get me there and back trouble free.


----------



## WRENCH

One of many bikes claimed to have "won the war",
the BSA M20. A 500cc sidevalve "slug" that sounds like an old Atco lawnmower.








Picture shows (in my opinion) a typically over restored example, early army models were sometimes roughly brush painted, without much care taken with masking anything off. The front suspension had about 2" of travel, and the rear had none. Performance was negligent, as were the brakes. The engine design harped back to the 1900"s, and all in all they were horrible. The British motorcycle industry also had this habit of placing anything that was likely to cause a petrol leak directly above the components that made electrical sparks.

This looks more like it.


----------



## champ

Just heard of an unusual motorcycle.A Killinger and Freund Monorad 600cc.Front wheel drive.It was an early German 1940s example.Anyone know of these?.


----------



## WRENCH

champ said:


> Just heard of an unusual motorcycle.A Killinger and Freund Monorad 600cc.Front wheel drive.It was an early German 1940s example.Anyone know of these?.


Yes, radial engine inside the front wheel, same set up.as earlier Megola,


----------



## chas g

The 1st bike must be amazing to ride with such a big rotating mass in the front wheel. Like having a gyroscope fitted. 
The second photo reminded me of a BMW K1


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> The 1st bike must be amazing to ride with such a big rotating mass in the front wheel. Like having a gyroscope fitted.
> The second photo reminded me of a BMW K1


The second bike uses a similar powered front wheel. There used to be a decent video on YouTube of the Megola. It has no gears or clutch, so when you stop, so does the engine. I don't think either would be very pleasant to ride. The sports version of the Megola would manage nearly 90 mph, and were made between 1920 and 1925.


----------



## champ

Yes thats it!.Thanks WRENCH 👍


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> The second photo reminded me of a BMW K1


I never really "got" them, I had a R100s for a short while and didn't like it much either.


----------



## WRENCH

I thought this would be the usual "boring old guy on a bike" routine.

I was wrong.


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> I never really "got" them, I had a R100s for a short while and didn't like it much either.


I had a K75 triple cylinder and it was like a sewing machine. With a large screen I could sit at 80mph all day on the motorway. Abs brakes and heated grips. I did about 80,000 miles on it and the only problem was stopping the shaft drive leaking oil.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> I had a K75 triple cylinder and it was like a sewing machine. With a large screen I could sit at 80mph all day on the motorway. Abs brakes and heated grips. I did about 80,000 miles on it and the only problem was stopping the shaft drive leaking oil.


I remember riding a K100 and the hiss off the fuel injection was louder than the engine, and it's the only bike I've ever ridden that you weren't visually aware of where the front wheel was because of the monster fairing.


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> I remember riding a K100 and the hiss off the fuel injection was louder than the engine, and it's the only bike I've ever ridden that you weren't visually aware of where the front wheel was because of the monster fairing.


I don't know why but the k100 was never as smooth as the k75 and seemed much heavier. The R series bikes were good once the method of balancing the carbs was perfected. Also they only ran well on one type of spark plug (bosch I think). I did even more miles on my R65. I bought it from an old bloke with about 2500 miles and as new. I sold it with 120,000 miles on the clock. It was the only bike that I was happy to ride on snow and ice. It had really good engine bars so was easy to just lay it down and also get it upright again.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> I don't know why but the k100 was never as smooth as the k75 and seemed much heavier. The R series bikes were good once the method of balancing the carbs was perfected. Also they only ran well on one type of spark plug (bosch I think). I did even more miles on my R65. I bought it from an old bloke with about 2500 miles and as new. I sold it with 120,000 miles on the clock. It was the only bike that I was happy to ride on snow and ice. It had really good engine bars so was easy to just lay it down and also get it upright again.


I put Dell'Orto "pumper" carbs on my R100s. It went a lot better than it did with those Bing things, and some cast discs so it stopped better. The rear caliper used to boil the fluid if you used it a lot. I had a higher than standard bevel on the back so it cruised well on the motorways at lower revs. 70 mph was smooth.


----------



## WRENCH

Probably worth lusting after,





sadly Paul Smart passed away in 2021.








Paul Smart (1943-2021) - The Classic Motorcycle


After years of racing and riding, on October 27, 2021, Paul Smart was killed, riding his motorcycle, in a road traffic accident, which is the subject of investigation by the police and coroner. Image from Mortons Archive Paul will forever be remembered primarily in motorcycling circles for his a ...




www.classicmotorcycle.co.uk


----------



## WRENCH

Here's one of my favourite runarounds.





I only gave up running mine when the first class spares company based in Southampton stopped.
The bikes had a few faults, mainly down to poor metallurgy, but Japanese bearings, and reworked gearbox internals, along with wiring and electronic upgrades made them as good as any. The clutch is heavy, and crank mounted, so a bit of mechanical respect went a long way to reducing premature wear on the gears. The only bike I've owned where you could remove the power unit, and have it completely stripped inside an hour and a half. (With factory tools) The guy mentioned poor front brakes. Standard upgrade was fitting a Honda CB77 front hub with twin leading shoe brakes.


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> Here's one of my favourite runarounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only gave up running mine when the first class spares company based in Southampton stopped.
> The bikes had a few faults, mainly down to poor metallurgy, but Japanese bearings, and reworked gearbox internals, along with wiring and electronic upgrades made them as good as any. The clutch is heavy, and crank mounted, so a bit of mechanical respect went a long way to reducing premature wear on the gears. The only bike I've owned where you could remove the power unit, and have it completely stripped inside an hour and a half. (With factory tools) The guy mentioned poor front brakes. Standard upgrade was fitting a Honda CB77 front hub with twin leading shoe brakes.


You didn't mention the plume of smoke 
A friend had one and it was incredibly reliable despite the smoke.
I keep fancying getting a little Honda cbr600 to play on but I think I am too old now.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> You didn't mention the plume of smoke


Using full synthetic 2stroke oil would reduce it greatly. Another source of smoke was gear oil getting sucked through poor gasket joints between the gearbox and crankcase, caused by the crankcase vacuum when the piston went up before the transfer port opening. You could tell this was happening by the distinct difference in smell between the two types of oil. The later 250's had a mechanical Yamaha oil pump, and they run much leaner on oil (around 80/100-1) than the standard 50-1 pre-mix.


----------



## keith1200rs

When I had a Kawasaki KR1S I thought the wing mirrors were tinted blue until I worked out why!


----------



## chas g

keith1200rs said:


> When I had a Kawasaki KR1S I thought the wing mirrors were tinted blue until I worked out why!


I had a go one with the idea of using it to commute. I gave up that daft idea after being on it for 5 minutes. It's a long time ago but I recall it being tiny and rather frightening. GPZ500S was more my type of bike and had a nice low seat. I had a 305 as well for a short time and it was a terrible bike. The front brake was either full on or not on. Very east to lock up the front wheel. One of the worst bikes I have ever owned.


----------



## keith1200rs

The KR1S was great fun until it shed a piston ring. I seemed to fit on it OK and I am 6' tall. Only around 30mpg and small tank limited it's usefulness but I did travel to work on it quite often because it was a great cross country route.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> I had a go one with the idea of using it to commute


Probably not the best bike for the purpose. 
Best for this,





If that clock is in mph, 100 + doesn't seem to be too difficult.









Most of the KR 1 S's I saw had been "fried" by people who didn't understand them. Same with TZ 250's, RG 250's and RSV 250's. Top end off and a new set of rings every now and than worked wonders for reliability, as does keeping an eye on the coolant, and oil.
Here's another 250 oil burner that was huge fun,


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> Probably not the best bike for the purpose.
> Best for this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that clock is in mph, 100 + doesn't seem to be too difficult.
> View attachment 81537
> 
> 
> Most of the KR 1 S's I saw had been "fried" by people who didn't understand them. Same with TZ 250's, RG 250's and RSV 250's. Top end off and a new set of rings every now and than worked wonders for reliability, as does keeping an eye on the coolant, and oil.
> Here's another 250 oil burner that was huge fun,
> View attachment 81539


Whoever was riding that Kr1 knew how to ride. He was getting past bikes with a lot more straight line speed. I have ridden bikes at ludicrously high speeds where just keeping the bike in a straight line was a huge effort but I didn't feel safe on the kr1. Probably my riding but it felt all over the place. Much easier to ride a bigger heavier bike.
When I collected a restricted 50cc scooter for my son which went just about quick enough to be dangerous ie 28mph, the first thing I did was derestrict it so it did about 40mph. At 28mph every other vehicle is trying to push past even in town.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> it felt all over the place.


Quite a common mistake is owners putting on wider tyres. It can adversely affect the handling.


----------



## keith1200rs

WRENCH said:


> Probably not the best bike for the purpose.
> Best for this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that clock is in mph, 100 + doesn't seem to be too difficult.
> View attachment 81537
> 
> 
> Most of the KR 1 S's I saw had been "fried" by people who didn't understand them. Same with TZ 250's, RG 250's and RSV 250's. Top end off and a new set of rings every now and than worked wonders for reliability, as does keeping an eye on the coolant, and oil.
> Here's another 250 oil burner that was huge fun,
> View attachment 81539


My KR1S was great until it shed a piston ring (which apparently wasn't uncommon). They re-jetted it in the rebuild and it just coughed and spluttered if you spent too long a low RPM after that. Rock solid at speed and stonking good fun when the powervalve kicked in around 8000rpm. 100mph+ was no problem. Most I ever saw was 140mph ish (on the track, of course).


----------

